# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Στα ΑΜ υπάρχει ακόμη ζωή!!!!!

## PARKER

Ύστερα από τους πειραματισμούς με FM και εκπομπές, και αφού ασχολήθηκα με λαμπάτους δέκτες, άρχισα τους πειραματισμούς με λήψη στα ΑΜ. 
Σε έναν από τους πρόσφατα αποκτηθέντες δέκτες (Philips b5x23a) αλλά και στον μικρό Β3χ90u, βάζοντας αρχικά ένα κομμάτι σύρμα μερικών μέτρων, άρχισαν να παίρνουν ζωή!!!!
Μη τα πολυλογώ, έβαλα στη ταράτσα της 6όροφης πολυκατοικίας που μένω μια κεραία (οριζόντιο πολύκλωνο καλώδιο ) περίπου 9 μέτρα στηριγμένη σε δύο μικρούς περίπου δύο μέτρα από την επιφάνεια της ταράτσας.
Εντυπωσιάστηκα από τη λήψη, πληθώρα σταθμών γέμισε στο ραδιόφωνο και ειδικά τις απογευματινές - βραδυνές ώρες, από σταθμούς του εξωτερικού, ερασιτέχνες Αθήνας αλλά και επαρχίας, καθώς επίσης και από περιφεριακούς της ΕΡΑ. Από τους πρώτους που άκουσα ήταν στους 1512 Χανιά και 1494 Ρόδος.
Μετά έβαλα άλλο ένα κομμάτι 9 μέτρα (μονόκλωνο καλώδιο τηλεφώνου) κάθετα στο πρώτο με κάθοδο από το το σημείο τομής τους και άκουσα προχθές 792 Θεσσαλονίκη (Μάλγαρα), 927 Ζάκυνθο και 1008 Κέρκυρα. Τους τρεις τελευταίους δεν τους ακούω πάντα λόγω ισχυρότατων παρεμβολών από τοπικούς (Αθηναικούς) σταθμούς, με εκπληκτική διαμόρφωση και σήμα σε επίπεδα ΈΡΑ Σπορ!!! (Ενόπλων που λέγαμε παλιά... :Wink: )

Η κεραία κατεβαίνει στο ραδιόφωνο με ομοαξονικό, στο οποίο η θωράκιση στη πλευρά της ταράτσας πάει στις μπετόβεργες (για γείωση) και το άλλο άκρο στη γείωση του ραδιοφώνου. Επίσης υπάρχει και γείωση στο καλοριφέρ, μειώνοντας έτσι κατά πολύ τους θορύβους)
Είμαι σε αναζήτηση και άλλων περιφεριακών σταθμών, εμποδίζεται όμως η λήψη από τους τοπικούς ερασιτέχνες. Η ώρες που ασχολούμαι είναι γύρω στις 7 έως 8 (μμ) και το πρωί πριν φύγω για τη δουλειά, γύρω στις 7 -7,30 (Αλήθεια, ήθελα να ήξερα εκείνη την ώρα, 7 το πρωί ποιός ακούει ερασιτέχνες; :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  )
Για νεώτερες λήψεις θα σας ενημερώνω... :Wink: )

----------

corfu (09-10-15), 

πετρος647 (22-01-13)

----------


## silver

Φιλτατε parker απορεις ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που ακουνε ερασιτεχνες στις 7 το πρωι;Ειναι οι ιδιοι που τους ακουνε και ολο το υπολοιπο 24ωρο.Και ποιοι μπορει να ειναι αυτοι;Ειναι προφανως ολοι αυτοι που βαρεθηκαν,κουραστηκαν,αηδιασαν κλπ απο ολα αυτα που επι 20 και πλεον χρονια ακουνε στα "μη ερασιτεχνικα"ραδιοφωνα.Μετα μην ξεχνας οτι το ραδιοφωνο "ακουγεται" και με κλειστα ματια σε αντιθεση με την τηλεοραση που πρεπει να εχεις τα ματια σου ορθανοιχτα.Τωρα γιατι ακουνε ερασιτεχνες υπαρχει και αλλος λογος.Ειδικα στα μεσαια το ρεπερτοριο που θα ακουσεις σε αυτους δυσκολα θα το ακουσεις ,για να μην πω δεν θα το ακουσεις,σε "αλλα" ραδιοφωνα.Και προ παντως χωρις αυτο το ακατασχετο μπουρ-μπουρ πρωινιατικα.Μουσικη και μονο μουσικη αντε και καμμια αφιερωσουλα.Αλλωστε "διαφημισακηδες και οικοπεδοφαγοι" δεν υπαρχουν πια.Αυτα τα ολιγα.

----------

johnnkast (29-09-12), 

SRF (28-09-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Φιλε σταθη εμενα το ραδιο ειναι μονιμα εκει ,στο εργαστηρι μου
Γινεται ωραιο παιχνια και με τους dxαδες στους 1.6χχ

Χαθηκαν και πολλοι ,οπως το δευτερο προγραμμα 1386 ,νομιζω και ο πυργος και η τριπολη στους 1314

Νοσταλγικες συχνοτητες.

Υγ
Παραλειψες την Σαλονικη μας 1044 ...που ακουγεται μεχρι την Γερμανια το βραδυ.

----------


## crown

Σταθη το βραδυ μετα τη μια κατσε και κανε ακουστηρι να παθειs πλακα ειδικα εσειs απο την Αθηνα ακουτε και ΒΟΡΡΑ+ΝΟΤΟ παντα για DX 1600KHZ+

----------


## perithess

> Υγ
> Παραλειψες την Σαλονικη μας 1044 ...που ακουγεται μεχρι την Γερμανια το βραδυ.



Να διορθώσω γιατί έχουν γίνει μερικές αλλαγές. Ο 1044 έχει κλείσει με τις αλλαγές που έγιναν στα σημεία εκπομπής της ερτ. Πλέον από Θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχει ο 792 και ο 1179 όπου και ακούγεται πολύ μακριά καθώς επίσης και πολλοί dxers στις γνωστές συχνότητες. Αλλά γενικά υπάρχει αρκετή κινητικότητα στα ΑΜ.

----------


## Giovanni22

Ειναι γεματα τα ΑΜ απο ραδιοπειρατες, ειδικα επαρχια παιζουν σε ολη την Ελλαδα το λιγοτερο 3 κιλοβατ και ειναι πολυ παθιασμενοι με τις κατασκευες τους.
Δεν ακουω πολυ ΑΜ αλλα οποτε ακουω το βραδυ ειναι παντα εκει και δινουν κοντρολ ο ενας στον αλλο.

Δειτε και αυτο για οσους ξυνιζουν τα μουτρα τους στο αν υπαρχει "ζωη" η οχι στα μεσαια.

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/harriku/greeks.htm

και αυτο για να δειτε οτι εχουν φανατικους ακροατες και στο εξωτερικο.

http://www.harriku.com/larissa.htm

----------

perithess (28-09-12)

----------


## savnik

Αρκετά βράδια τώρα πια μόνο ακούω με ένα μικρό Eton, χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία για να θυμάμαι τα παλιά καλά χρόνια.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Έχω ένα Grundig YB400 καθώς και το ραδιοερασιτεχνικό μου πομποδέκτη (που όμως είναι παροπλισμένος) αλλά ακρόαση κάνω με ευχαρίστηση στα μεσαία με ένα Philips B3X16A που το έχω συντονίσει μέχρι τους 1650. Κεραία ανάλογη του Parker με κάθοδο RG58 γειωμένη στη σωλήνα του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα. Ο δέκτης εχει και δική του κεραία φερίτη. Επίσης υπάρχει και ένα B3X16A δανεικό που λαμβάνει και μακρά αλλά και τη ζώνη από 1600 και πάνω. Αν και δεν είμαι εραστής της παρανομίας, παρόλα αυτά απολαμβάνω με ευχαρίστηση κάποια προγράμματα στα οποία ακούγοντια όμορφα τραγούδια. Και στους δυο δέκτες έχω αυξήσει την απόκριση συχνότητας αφαιρώντας ένα πυκνωτή που είναι συνδεδεμένος παράλληλα με το μετασχηματιστή εξόδου. Ο ήχος είναι απαραμόρφωτος και καθόλου κουραστικός, αντίθετα με τα FM. Αυτή τη στιγμή στους 1035kHz έπαιξαν δυο υπέροχα τραγούδια, αφιερωμένα εξαιρετικά για την παρέα, όπως έλεγαν κάποτε...

----------

Bard (29-09-12), 

πετρος647 (22-01-13), 

jimk (08-10-12)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και το δεύτερο, πάλι από το Sergio Endrigo:

----------

Bard (29-09-12), 

jimk (08-10-12)

----------


## PARKER

Φίλε μου silver ασφαλώς και δεν δεν έχω κάτι εναντίον των ερσιτεχνών, τουναντίον μάλιστα, το ερώτημά μου σχετικά με το ποιός ακούει ερασιτέχνες στις 7 το πρωί τις καθημερινές, ήταν κατά κάποιο τρόπο φιλολογικό, απλώς το έθεσα γιατί με εμπόδιζαν να ακούσω την Ζάκυνθο και την Κέρκυρα!!! (Τώρα όμως που είναι κλειστοί ακούω μια χαρά Ζάκυνθο την Κέρκυρα)
Άλλωστε, και εγώ κατά τα τέλη του '70 που έβγαινα στα μεσαία γύρω στις 8 ξεκίναγα!!! Βέβαια τότε άλλες εποχές, αλλά πιστεύω ότι κατ αρχάς αυτός που εκπέμπει το πρωί πρωτίστος το κάνει για το δικό του κέφι, έστω κι αν ξέρει ότι δεν τον ακούει κανείς. Κι εγω ακόμη και πολύ πρόσφατα τις δοκιμές που έκανα στα FM τέτοια ώρα τις ξεκίναγα (7-9 Σαββατοκύριακα και έπαιρνα το αμάξι να πώ να δω που ακουγόμουνα).
Πάντως, βγαίνουν αρκετοί με θαυμάσια ποιότητα και ισχυρότατο σήμα με ότι μουσική θέλεις!!!
Το θέμα είναι ότι επειδή τους δεκτες τους έχω στο σαλόνι δύσκολα μπορώ να κάτσω το βράδυ να ακούσω. 
Παναγιώτη και εγώ με το ραδιόφωνο έχω μια τρέλα, και προσπαθώ στο σπιτι να μη παίζει συνέχεια η τηλεόραση, αλλά να ακούγεται και λίγο ραδιόφωνο, παρά τις αρχικές αντιρρήσεις γυναίκας και παιδιών!!!
Κώστα πράγματι είμαστε στη μέση, γιαυτό και ακούω και τη Ρόδο και Χανιά αλλά και τη Θεσσαλονίκη, καθώς και ερασιτέχνες από παντού.
Περικλή τη Θεσσ/κη στους 1179 δεν τηνέχω ακούσει ακόμη, σε αντίθσεη με τους 792 (από Μάλγαρα) που ακούω καλά.
Ξέρια κανείς αν η Κομοτηνή (100 Kw στους 1404) βγαίνει ακόμη;
Ο Πύργος και η Τρίπολη; Σύμφωνα με το site της ΕΡΑ βγαίνουν, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν όντως οι πομποί στα μεσαία εκπέμπουν ακόμη, παραθέτω και τον πίνακα από το site της ΕΡΑ765
Κ.Ε. Ιωαννίνων
10 Kw

927
Ζάκυνθος
50 Kw

945
Λάρισα
5 Kw

1008
Κέρκυρα
50 Kw

1080
Ορεστιάδα
10 Kw

1278
Φλώρινα
10 Kw

1314
Τρίπολη
10 Kw

1350
Πύργος
3 Kw

1404
Κομοτηνή
100 Kw

1485
Βόλος
1 Kw

1494
Ρόδος
100 Kw

1512
Σούδα
100 Kw

1584
Σέρρες
1 Kw

1602
Καβάλα
1 Kw

1602
Κοζάνη
1 Kw




Γιάννη πράγματι, μιλάμε για πολλά κιλά!!! Είχα πριν καιρό πάρει τηλ. κάποιον από Πτολεμαίδα και έβγαινε με φαράκια γύρω στα 3Kw.
Νίκο και Δημήτρη πέρα από τους λαμπάτους δέκτες, έχω και ένα κινέζικο της πλάκας (Kchibo KK9913, 20 ευρώ), αλλά με βοηθάει να εντοπίζω ακριβώς τις συχνότητες στους λαμπάτους που γράφουν τα μέτρα και όχι Khz.

----------


## geronimo

[QUOTE=PARKER;556777]Φίλε μου silver ασφαλώς και δεν δεν έχω κάτι εναντίον των ερσιτεχνών, τουναντίον μάλιστα, το ερώτημά μου σχετικά με το ποιός ακούει ερασιτέχνες στις 7 το πρωί τις καθημερινές, ήταν κατά κάποιο τρόπο φιλολογικό, απλώς το έθεσα γιατί με εμπόδιζαν να ακούσω την Ζάκυνθο και την Κέρκυρα!!! (Τώρα όμως που είναι κλειστοί ακούω μια χαρά Ζάκυνθο την Κέρκυρα)
Άλλωστε, και εγώ κατά τα τέλη του '70 που έβγαινα στα μεσαία γύρω στις 8 ξεκίναγα!!! Βέβαια τότε άλλες εποχές, αλλά πιστεύω ότι κατ αρχάς αυτός που εκπέμπει το πρωί πρωτίστος το κάνει για το δικό του κέφι, έστω κι αν ξέρει ότι δεν τον ακούει κανείς. Κι εγω ακόμη και πολύ πρόσφατα τις δοκιμές που έκανα στα FM τέτοια ώρα τις ξεκίναγα (7-9 Σαββατοκύριακα και έπαιρνα το αμάξι να πώ να δω που ακουγόμουνα).
Πάντως, βγαίνουν αρκετοί με θαυμάσια ποιότητα και ισχυρότατο σήμα με ότι μουσική θέλεις!!!
Το θέμα είναι ότι επειδή τους δεκτες τους έχω στο σαλόνι δύσκολα μπορώ να κάτσω το βράδυ να ακούσω. 
Παναγιώτη και εγώ με το ραδιόφωνο έχω μια τρέλα, και προσπαθώ στο σπιτι να μη παίζει συνέχεια η τηλεόραση, αλλά να ακούγεται και λίγο ραδιόφωνο, παρά τις αρχικές αντιρρήσεις γυναίκας και παιδιών!!!
Κώστα πράγματι είμαστε στη μέση, γιαυτό και ακούω και τη Ρόδο και Χανιά αλλά και τη Θεσσαλονίκη, καθώς και ερασιτέχνες από παντού.
Περικλή τη Θεσσ/κη στους 1179 δεν τηνέχω ακούσει ακόμη, σε αντίθσεη με τους 792 (από Μάλγαρα) που ακούω καλά.
Ξέρια κανείς αν η*Κομοτηνή (100 Kw στους 1404) βγαίνει ακόμη;
*Ο Πύργος και η Τρίπολη; Σύμφωνα με το site της ΕΡΑ βγαίνουν, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν όντως οι πομποί στα μεσαία εκπέμπουν ακόμη, παραθέτω και τον πίνακα από το site της ΕΡΑ765
Κ.Ε. Ιωαννίνων
10 Kw

927
Ζάκυνθος
50 Kw

945
Λάρισα
5 Kw

1008
Κέρκυρα
50 Kw

1080
Ορεστιάδα
10 Kw

1278
Φλώρινα
10 Kw

1314
Τρίπολη
10 Kw

1350
Πύργος
3 Kw

1404
Κομοτηνή
100 Kw

1485
Βόλος
1 Kw

1494
Ρόδος
100 Kw

1512
Σούδα
100 Kw

1584
Σέρρες
1 Kw

1602
Καβάλα
1 Kw

1602
Κοζάνη
1 Kw




Γιάννη πράγματι, μιλάμε για πολλά κιλά!!! Είχα πριν καιρό πάρει τηλ. κάποιον από Πτολεμαίδα και έβγαινε με φαράκια γύρω στα 3Kw.
Νίκο και Δημήτρη πέρα από τους λαμπάτους δέκτες, έχω και ένα κινέζικο της πλάκας (Kchibo KK9913, 20 ευρώ), αλλά με βοηθάει να εντοπίζω ακριβώς τις συχνότητες στους λαμπάτους που γράφουν τα μέτρα και όχι Khz.[/QUOTE

Ναι συνεχίζει και εκπέμπει όχι όμως με την ισχύ των 100 kw αλλά με 10 kw...εδώ και χρόνια όμως έχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα στην διαμόρφωση (παραμόρφωση και χαμηλή ένταση) με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς να τον ακούσεις!!!!!
Τους είχα πάρει τηλ πριν καιρό γιαυτό το θέμα και μου είπανε ότι έχουν πρόβλημα στον ενισχυτή και περιμένουν ανταλακτικό από έξω!!!!!!!!!!τόσοι σταθμοί της ΕΡΤ κλείσαν στην χώρα δεν βρέθηκε πομπός να τον βάλουνε?Πάντος έτσει όπως παίζει τζάμπα ρεύμα καίει...(τζάμπα καίει η λάμπα)
Υ.Γ..ΟΙ ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΕΣ ακούγονται πολύ καλύτερα και σε σήμα και σε διαμόρφωση.....

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Ναι συνεχίζει και εκπέμπει όχι όμως με την ισχύ των 100 kw αλλά με 10 kw...εδώ και χρόνια όμως έχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα στην διαμόρφωση (παραμόρφωση και χαμηλή ένταση) με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς να τον ακούσεις!!!!!



Για την ακρίβεια είναι ΝΤΡΟΠΗ να εκπέμπει όπως εκπέμπει ο σταθμός ΑΜ της Κομοτινής.

----------


## PARKER

Η Θεσσαλονίκη στους 1179 βγαίνει ακόμη; Δεν έχω καταφέρει να την ακούσω, σε αντίθεση με τα Μάλγαρα στους 792 που ακούω πολύ καλά. Εχθές το βράδυ άκουσα (εν μέσω πολλών παρεμβολών και με αρκετά μεγάλες διαλείψεις) και το ΡΙΚ στους 603 (Τρίτο πρόγραμμα) με 50 Κw κατά τη σελίδα του ΡΙΚ ή 100 kw κατά το medium-wave.blogspot.gr.

----------


## silver

Πολλες χρηστικες πληροφοριες για σταθμους μεσαιων μπορειτε να βρειτε στην διευθυνση http://fmscan.org/sfm.php?m=m&ex=0.Εχει πληροφοριες για ΜW-FM-TV-DAB παγκοσμιως.

----------


## PARKER

Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς αν η Θεσσαλονίκη στους 1179 βγαίνει ακόμη; Ακόμη δε μπορώ να την ακούσω!!!!

----------


## driverbulba

βγαινει..

----------


## PARKER

> βγαινει..



Δεν τον ακούω με τίποτα πάντως ....

----------


## p.gabr

Φιλε Σταθη ..ωρα 22.00

ΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΓΕ ΛΙΓΟ και μια χανόταν ,είναι πολυ δύσκολο να τον (συλλαβεις) με απλό δέκτη .
Ειναι λίγο κάτω απο τον (  Νικόλα απο τα έλατα) 1188

Αυτος που εχω φτειάξει ηταν με εσωτερική κεραια 1 μετρου ....και ο αλλος( ο γκρι)με ενα δίπολο... 2χ12μετρα

----------


## PARKER

Κάποια στιγμή  πιστεύω να τον πετύχω κι εγώ  :Smile: 
Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι έρχονται καλά η Κέρκυρα, η Ζάκυνθος ακόμη και η Ρόδος, και περίμενα να πιάσω πιό εύκολα την Θεσσαλονίκη στους 1179. 
Εδώ έρχεται (κακήν κακώς βέβαια και όχι πάντα,) η Κύπρος στους 603 (μαζί με κανα 2 Τούρκους και ένα Ιταλό, αλλά στην ομιλία κάτι ακούγεται. 
Την άκουγα την ίδια ώρα που άκουγες εσύ τη Θεσ/νίκη!!!
 :Tongue2:   :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  
(Στο δίπολο χρησιμοποιείς σύρμα μονόκλωνο ή πολύκλωνο :Wink:

----------


## PARKER

Τελικά τον άκουσα τώρα, (γύρω στις 21.05). Πέφτει μαζί με κάποιον ξένο, έρχονται και οι δυο με διάλειψη, στο κενό του ενός ακούγεται ο άλλος και από δίπλα το ξύσιμο από τα Έλατα και ο Νικόλας!!!.
Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν ακούω καθόλου σήμερα τα Μάλγαρα στους 792, αντίθετα έρχεται καμπάνα η Κέρκυρα, καλά τα Χανιά και σχετικά καλά η Ζάκυνθος.  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## p.gabr

> Τελικά τον άκουσα τώρα, (γύρω στις 21.05). Πέφτει μαζί με κάποιον ξένο, έρχονται και οι δυο με διάλειψη, στο κενό του ενός ακούγεται ο άλλος και από δίπλα το ξύσιμο από τα Έλατα και ο Νικόλας!!!.
> Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν ακούω καθόλου σήμερα τα Μάλγαρα στους 792, αντίθετα έρχεται καμπάνα η Κέρκυρα, καλά τα Χανιά και σχετικά καλά η Ζάκυνθος.



Ναι ακουγοταν
ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΛΟ δεκτη να εχει στενο ευρος η μεση συχνοτητα
Εμενα δεν ξυνει καθολου .Oυτε αυτος που εχω φτειαξει ,γιατι εχει ευρος διελευσης 8 κηζ ,ουτε και ο γκρι που εχει πολλες επιλογες στην μεση

ΤΟ συρμα του διπολου ειναι πηνιοσυρμα 2mm

----------


## PARKER

Κοίτα, στον Philips b5x23a (με FM stereo, λαμπάτο ξύλινο, ωραιότατο κομμάτι!!!!) ξύσιμο από τον Νικόλα από τα Έλατα δεν ακούγεται καθόλου, στο μικρό Kchibo KK9913 (κινέζικο με ψηφιακή απεικόνιση συχνότητας) άκουγα μόνο το ξύσιμο στους 1179.
Κάνω κάποιες μικροαλλαγές στη κεραία (σχεδόν καθημερινά  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: ) με κυριότερη αυτή της αύξησης του ενός τμήματος της κεραίας στα 20 μέτρα κι έτσι τώρα αποτελείται από δύο κάθετα μεταξύ τους τμήματα, ένα 9 m και ένα 20m, η κάθοδος (ψύχα) συνδέεται στο σημείο τομής τους, με ύψος 2m από την επιφάνεια της ταράτσας (σε 6όροφη πολυκατοικία, με ευρύτατη οπτική επαφή)
Το μπλεντάζ πάει στις μπετόβεργες (για γείωση).
Η γείωση του ραδιοφώνου πάει στο καλοριφέρ και βοηθάει τα μέγιστα στην εξάλειψη θορύβων.
Το σύρμα είναι μονόκλωνο τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο (0,50 ή 0,75 mmm δεν ξέρω πόσο ακριβώς είναι).
Ψάχνω για μονωτήρες πορσελάνης ή κεραμεικούς, βρήκα στο γνωστό μαγαζάκι της πλατείας Αβησσυνίας στο Μοναστηράκι  με 3 ευρώ το ένα.
Προς το παρόν χρησιμοποιώ αυτοσχέδιους από πλαστικό αλλά σκοπεύω να αγοράσω 4 (έστω και με 3 ευρώ τον έναν!!!!) 
Υπάρχει κάποια παρατήρηση - πρόταση για την κεραία;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μια ιδέα για κεραία λήψης είναι η εξής: Βάλε ένα οριζόντιο μέρος με μήκος αρκετά μέτρα (πχ 10-15) και ένα κατακόρυφο (πχ 5-10 μέτρα) το οποίο να ξεκινά από την άκρη του οριζόντιου και να κατεβαίνει πιο πάνω από το επίπεδο της ταράτσας (για να μη μαζεύει πολύ θόρυβο από το ηλεκτρικό πεδίο του κτηρίου). Στο σημείο αυτό σύνδεσε τον κεντρικό αγωγό από καλώδιο δορυφορικής TV που έχει πάρα πολύ καλή θωράκιση. Τη θωράκιση σύνδεσέ την σε μια γείωση εργασίας (πχ κάγκελα, νεροσωλήνα, μπετόβεργα), όπως έχεις ήδη κάνει. Δοκίμασε ότι μπορείς ώστε να πετύχεις χαμηλό θόρυβο. Αυτή η κεραία λαμβάνει κύματα πολωμένα οριζόντια αλλά και κατακόρυφα και δουλεύει καλά για γενική χρήση. Αντικατέστησε το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας του δέκτη με τριπολικό και φις σούκο για να είναι γειωμένο το σασί. Μια τέτοια κεραία μπορεί να δώσει αρκετή ενέργεια ώστε να κάνεις λήψη ακόμη και με κρυσταλλικό δέκτη (γαληνίτη). Μονωτήρες πορσελάνης δεν χρειάζονται στην κεραία, εκτός ίσως για συναισθηματικούς λόγους. Πάρε πλεξιγκλας πάχους 5-10mm και κόψε μακρόστενα κομμάτια μήκους πχ 10 εκατοστών και άνοιξέ τους τρύπες κατάλληλης διαμέτρου ώστε να περνά το σύρμα της κεραίας. Αυτοί οι μονωτήρες είναι κατάλληλοι ακόμη και για εκπομπή με ισχύ μερικές εκατοντάδες βατ. Εννοείται ότι στο δέκτη το μπλεντάζ του ομοαξονικού θα συνδεθεί στη γείωση (σασί). Να εξασφαλίσεις ότι ο δέκτης δεν παρουσιάζει διαρροές 230 βολτ προς την κεραία. Αυτά προς το παρόν, καλή ακρόαση.

----------


## gravis

που να δειτε και στα βραχεά τι γίνεται, σκετη μαγεία!

----------


## HFProject

> που να δειτε και στα βραχεά τι γίνεται, σκετη μαγεία!



Τι υπάρχει και που ?

----------


## PARKER

> Μια ιδέα για κεραία λήψης είναι η εξής: Βάλε ένα οριζόντιο μέρος με μήκος αρκετά μέτρα (πχ 10-15) και ένα κατακόρυφο (πχ 5-10 μέτρα) .



Για το οριζόντιο τμήμα, έχω γύρω στα 20-22m . Είναι όμως δύσκολο να στήσω το κάθετο.
Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω για τη κεραία όπως είναι τώρα στημένη (Θυμίζω, 20 μέτρα και κάθετα ένα 9 m, οριζόντια και τα δύο, σχηματίζοντας ένα " Γ "  με ύψος 2m από την επιφάνεια της ταράτσας) είναι πιό σωστό η λήψη της καθόδου να γίνει από το σημείο τομής των συρμάτων ή σε ένα από τα άκρα της; 
Βέβαια θα μου πείτε αυτά προκύπτουν καλύτερα με πειραματισμό, αλλά περιμένω και καμμιά πιό θεωρητική άποψη!!! 
Θόρυβος δεν υπάρχει, στο μπλεντάζ της καθόδου και τα δύο τμηματά της είναι γειωμένα, της ταράτσας σε μπετόβεργες,  και το άλλο στο δέκτη που γειώνεται στο καλοριφέρ. Για μονωτήρες, όπως λες κι εσύ , έχω βάλει πλαστικά (από κουτιά δισκεττών!!!) περίπου 8-10 cm αλλά δε ξέρω πόσο θα αντέξουν από πλευράς καιρικών συνθηκών, μέχρι τώρα πάντως τα πάνε αρκετά καλά, και τους πορσελάνινους ή κεραμεικούς τους σκέφτομαι περισσότερο για συναισθηματικούς λόγους.
Οι ιστοί που χρησιμοποιώ προς το παρόν είναι, οι  δυο μεταλλικοί γύρω στα 2m ο καθένας δεμένοι στα κάγκελα και ο τρίτος σε ένα σκουπόξυλο (ασφαλώς καλύτερο από πλευράς μόνωσης) Σκοπεύω να αντικαταστήσω και τους άλλους δυο με ξύλινα κοντάρια, ή μάλλον να τα προσθέσω πάνω από τα μεταλλικά δίνοντας έτσι και ύψος και καλύτερη μόνωση.
Εντύπωση πάντως μου προξενεί ότι έρχεται καμπάνα η Κέρκυρα στους 1008 (όταν κλείνει γύρω στις 7μμ ένας τοπικός ερασιτέχνης με απίστευτο σήμα και διαμόρφωση που είναι ακριβώς βραχέα της, γύρω στους 1015-1017). 
Για τα βραχέα, πιάνω "παπάδες" αλλά δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ακόμη, προς το παρόν  κυνηγάω τα περιφερειακά της ΕΡΑ :Rolleyes:

----------


## perithess

Γεια σας παιδιά. Σχετικά με τον 1179 από όσο ξέρω και σε συζήτηση με τεχνικούς της ερτ η κεραία του έχει κατευθυντικότητα την Ευρώπη  η τουλάχιστον αυτό μου έχουν πει. Σε σύγκριση με τον 792 εγώ ακούω πιο καλά και σε διαμόρφωση και σε ένταση ισχύ τον 1179 ακόμη και στην Κατερίνη  Επίσης η διαμόρφωση του 1179 'σκορπάει' και μέχρι το 1189 και πέρα εδώ που είμαι κοντά αλλά του 792 ξεκινάει απο πιο πριν και φτάνει πιο μετά ομοιόμορφα. Πάντως είναι ωραίο να ακούτε και λίγο μεσαία, όποιον σταθμό και να βάλεις προσφέρει καλύτερη ποιότητα υλικού από τους εμπορικούς των FM. Καλή ακρόαση  :Smile:

----------


## GREG

Στα ΑΜ υπάρχει ακόμη ζωή!!!!! .....ναι υπαρχει αλλα μαλλον 
για λιγο ακομη .....για περισσοτερο δεν το πολυβλεπω .....καθοσον 
παλαιοτεροι....φευγουν, ....νεωτεροι δεν,......και επισης πολυ μεγαλο 
ρολο παιζει το οικονομικο, ....ακομα και η οποιαδηπωτε επιβαρυνση 
στη καταναλωση της ΔΕΗ ....ειναι πλεον προβλημα.......

----------


## tzeronimo

Oταν  το  γουσταρης  το  χομπυ  ουτε  ΔΕΗ  ουτε  τιποτα σε εμποδιζει  το να μιλας  με φιλους,( συνομιλιες )πλεον γιατι προγραμμα κανεις  μονο για φιλους και εραστες  των μεσαιων οι οποιοι για καποιο  λογο  δεν ανοιγουν  αλλα  ακουνε,    ενα παραδειγμα εμενα στο νοικι για τον σταθμο εχω αλλαξει 5 σπιτια  μολις εβαζα κεραια  με εδιωχναν τωρα  εδω και κατι χρονια ειμαι στο δικο μου και βρηκα την υγεια μου 
παντως  θα συμφωνησω  με τον  GREG οι  νεοι  εχουν  αλλα  ενδιαφεροντα οπως  web radio που ειναι στη μοδα και υπαρχουν χιλιαδες  !!!

----------


## outis

> Μια ιδέα για κεραία λήψης είναι η εξής: ....



Αφού δοκίμασα διάφορα σε κεραίες ΑΜ ιδού το αποτέλεσμα
1. Κεραία "καλώδιο" L ή απλά καλώδιο όσο πάει (6-45μ) καλό για ισχυρούς μακρυνούς αλλά για αδύναμους... αύξανε και ο θόρυβος - ούτε γειώσεις βοηθούσαν ούτε τίποτα. (άσε που... πώς γειώνεις το Kchibo KK-9913?)


2. Παθητικό loop (όπως το http://homepage.ntlworld.com/henry01...al_antenna.htm) - οι απλές του εμπορίου που πάνε με τα tuner δεν κάνουν πολλά. Έφτιαξα μια συντονιζόμενη όπως στο λινκ πιο πάνω. Αποτέλεσμα: κάποια βελτίωση αλλά δεν εντυπωσιάστηκα.

3. Η μεγάλη επιτυχία! Πήρα το πηνίο με φερρίτη που χρησιμοποιούσα για τον μικροπομπό ΑΜ κράτησα μόνο τον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή και πλησιάζοντάς το στην κεραία φερρίτη του ράδιου με ταυτόχρονη ρύθμιση του μεταβλητού πυκνωτή είδα πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά (~800-1600 Khz). Επειδή όμως υπήρχαν ακόμα μερικοί σταθμοί που δεν έπιανα όσο καλά ήθελα...
4. Αγόρασα την ενεργή loop κεραία με ενισχυτή DEGEN DE-31MS – που μάλλον είναι μια συμμαζεμένη εμπορική μορφή του ίδιου κυκλώματος με το 1038 - AM / FM Aerial Amplifier της Smart Kit (http://www.smartkit.gr/catalogsearch/result/?q=1038)
Πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. Ένα «παράπονο» δεν έχει την ίδια κατευθυντικότητα με κεραία φερρίτη οπότε δυο σταθμοί που αν και στην ίδια συχνότητα με το φερρίτη ακούγονται ξεχωριστά απλά στρίβωντας το ράδιο, ακούγονται ταυτόχρονα.
Αυτό το έλυσα με το συνδιασμό:
5. Ενώ χρησιμοποιώ και συντονίζω το επιθυμητό με την ενεργή κεραία, πλησιάζω και την αυτοσχέδια με το φερρίτη και συντονίζω και εκείνη. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι κάνω λήψεις που ποτέ δεν έκανα! (σταθμό που εκπέμπει με 740w – 350 χιλιόμετρα μακρυά, πρίν τη δύση του ήλιου, αλλά και μικρό 1w από απόσταση 10 χιλ. Που έπιανα μεν πριν αλλά η ακρόαση δεν ήταν ευχάριστη. Μετακινώντας το φερρίτη δίνω και κατευθυντηκότητα στην ενεργή κεραία.

----------

πετρος647 (22-01-13)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Καλές οι παρατηρήσεις φίλοι μου, μπράβο για την κεραία λήψης Στάθη, όσο πιο ψηλά μπορείς να την σηκώσεις. καλό είναι να μην κάνει γωνίες στο  οριζόντιο επίπεδο. Αφού δεν έχεις θόρυβο, τότε όλα καλά. Δυστυχώς τα βραχέα ... κινεζοκρατούνται πλέον, βαρέθηκα και δεν ενδιαφέρομαι πια. Το πρόγραμμα είναι συνήθως σαχλοπροπαγάνδα και κάποια μουσικά κομμάτια αδιάφορα για μένα. Ακούω πλέον συνήθως μεσαία στο σπίτι όσο αυτά ακόμη κρατάνε. Από FM συνήθως ΕΡΑ2 και ΕΡΑ3, όποτε έχει επιλεγμένο πρόγραμμα διότι η ΕΡΑ3 (τρίτο) παίζει οποιαδήποτε σαχλαμάρα ανήκει στον κλασικισμό-μπαρόκ χωρίς να δείχνει κάποια σαφή καλλιτεχνική πρόθεση.
Από λήψη πλέον στα μακρά-μεσαία-βραχέα μόνο με λαμπάτο ραδιόφωνο διότι τα μοντέρνα με τα PLL στερούνται της απαραίτητης δυναμικής περιοχής που απαιτείται 'ωστε να μπορούν να αντιμετωπίσουν την πληθώρα των ισχυρών σημάτων, κοινώς σαβουριάζουν μόλις συνδεθεί η εξωτερική κεραία. 
Να επαναλάβω μια φράση του αγαπητού μέλους μας "Γαληνίτης", μια παλιότερη τεχνολογία (λυχνίες) δεν αντικαθίσταται πλήρως από μια νεότερη...

----------


## PARKER

Χρήστο αυτό με την κεραία φερρίτη το είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ, θα το δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή.
Ακρόαση δε κάνω με το Kchibo KK-9913 αλλά με το λαμπάτο Philips b5x23a. Το kchibo το χρησιμοποιώ για να εντοπίζω τη συχνότητα, δηλ. εντοπίζω το σταθμό που θέλω στο λαμπάτο (που έχει κατά προσέγγιση τα μήκη κύματος) και ψάχνω μετά τον ίδιο σταθμό στο kchibo για να δω ψηφιακά τη συχνότητα. Με τον επηρεασμό βρίσκει κι αυτό σταθμούς, αλλά δεν έχει επιλεκτικότητα. Για γείωση, στο kchibo απλώς ακουμπάω τη μπανάνα της γείωσης στην έξοδο για ακουστικά!!! 
Δημήτρη, στην ουσία δε κάνει γωνία, αλλά η τροφοδοσία της κεραίας γίνεται στη τομή των δύο συρμάτων, είναι δηλαδή μια τύπου V με ασύμμετρα τα δύο σύρματα ( 9m και 25 m). Εχθές τη ψήλωσα λίγο ακόμη (έφτασε περίπου τα 2,70 από τη ταράτσα) και αντικατέστησα τον ένα μεταλικό ιστό με ξύλινο κοντάρι. 
Αυτό που θέλω να δοκιμάσω τώρα είναι ένα ακόμη σύρμα (9-10m) το οποίο θα ξεκινάει από το σημείο τομής των συρμάτων και θα σχηματίζει γωνία 45 μοιρών (περίπου), δηλ. κάτι τέτοιο

Γ
| 
|     / Β 
|    /
| /
|/________ Α
Ο


Τώρα έχω δηλ. το τμημα ΟΓ περίπου 22 μέτρα, και το ΟΑ περίπου 9 m και θέλω να δοκιμάσω το ΟΒ περίπου 10 m. Η τροφοδοσία της κεραίας γίνεται από το Ο. 
Τα σύρματα είναι στην άκρη της ταράτσας, στις γωνίες, και απέχουν από το έδαφος περίπου 18-20 m, και από την επιφάνεια της ταράτσας 2,70 όπως είπα πρίν.

----------


## p.gabr

> Από λήψη πλέον στα μακρά-μεσαία-βραχέα μόνο με λαμπάτο ραδιόφωνο διότι τα μοντέρνα με τα PLL στερούνται της απαραίτητης δυναμικής περιοχής που απαιτείται 'ωστε να μπορούν να αντιμετωπίσουν την πληθώρα των ισχυρών σημάτων, κοινώς σαβουριάζουν μόλις συνδεθεί η εξωτερική κεραία. 
> Να επαναλάβω μια φράση του αγαπητού μέλους μας "Γαληνίτης", μια παλιότερη τεχνολογία (λυχνίες) δεν αντικαθίσταται πλήρως από μια νεότερη...



Στα οσα αναφερεις Δημητρη΄, να συμπληρωσω το εξης

Ειναι δυσκολο να εξηγησεις στους νεωτερους τις ενοιες ,επιλεκτικοτητα, ειδωλα (σαβουρα οπως αναφερεις)
Τα  κυκλωματα με κλασικα LC ,σαφως υπερεχουν σε ολα αυτα
Οι Αμερικανοι μεχρι και που κλεισαν οι βασεις ,χρησιμοποιουσαν τον R390 γιατι αραγε;

http://www.radioera.com/r390a.htm

Aυτος που για λιγο εδειξα στο βιντεο που ανεβασα,ειναι τεχνολογιας σχεδον του 80 .Τα δυο πρωτα σταδια της RF  ειναι με μινι -λυχνιες .ΤΩΡΑ πλεον ολα αυτα δεν συμφερουν οι κατασκευες ειναι διαφορετικες ,δεν λεω με πολλα  πλεονεκτηματα, αλλα και μειονεκτηματα στα δυσκολα. 
Aκομα και αυτος που εγω κατασκευασα με τις εμπειρικες γνωσεις μου ,εχει πολυ καλλυτερη επιλεκτικοτητα απο το sony sw55 που εχω
Δεν αναφερομαι ομως για τα εμπορικα, που προοριζονται για _Amateur radio_ (yaesu και τα λοιπα) για αυτα δεν εχω γνωμη για το πως συμπεριφεροντα

----------


## PARKER

:Rolleyes: Παναγιώτη έχεις καμμιά ιδέα - άποψη για την κεραία ; Ειδικά με ενδιαφέρει το κομμάτι της σύνδεσης της καθόδου, είναι καλύτερα αν συνέδεα τη κάθοδο στην άκρη του Γ ή όπως το έχω τώρα στο σημείο που τέμνονται;
Παρεμπιπτόντως ωραίο το βιντεάκι, έιδα και μερικά ακόμη, είσαι μερακλής ρε φίλε, τι να πώ!!!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## p.gabr

Σταθη οι κεραιες για δεκτες δεν εχουν μεγαλες απαιτησεις

Μια γειωση και ενα καλωδιο οπως μπορεις πιο απομακρα απο τοιχους και οσο το δυνατον ψηλοτερα,ειναι οι βασικες υποδειξεις
Απαντησε και ο δημητρης και ο φιλος ππυ την εχει ψαξει πολυ απ το λονδινο


Εαν τωρα ανεβαινεις με rg καλωδιο, τοτε ενα διπολο ειναι το προτιμοτερο.Η γειωση του ακρου σε μπετοβεργα και τα λοιπα (,και οτι αλλο) ειναι οπως σου κατσει
Παντα ομως οτι και να κανουμε δεν εχουμε και συντονισμο κεραιας .Ενας συντονισμος γραμμης κεραιας σου αμεβαζει πατα πολυ το σημα.Χαρακτηριστικο το anntrna tune (ρυθμιστικο κουμπι)που ειχαν οι σοβαροι δεκτες

Θα το κοιταξω ομως καλλυτερα και θα σου απαντησω ξανα

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Εγω παντως χρησιμοποιω αυτον παναγιωτη http://watkins-johnson.terryo.org/WJ...RR-74-comp.htm
(τον 8718 εχω με το  ISB )

αλλα αν υπαρχει και κανενας 390 το συζηταμε  :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

> Εγω παντως χρησιμοποιω αυτον παναγιωτη http://watkins-johnson.terryo.org/WJ...RR-74-comp.htm
> (τον 8718 εχω με το  ISB )
> 
> αλλα αν υπαρχει και κανενας 390 το συζηταμε



Δημητρη το πουλακι πεταξε
Γυρω στο 1988 ειχαν στοιβαχτει στο υπαιθρο και περιμεναν τους...........( κουβαρντάδες)
ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΩΡΑΓΕ -ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΩΡΑΓΕ
Τωρα ειναι πολυ αργα ,Εσωσα εναν με χιλια ζορια για το μουσειο
Πριν 6 χρονια τον ειχα κοιταξει και επιανε ssb με  με .1μv-10 db  sinand !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jimk

[QUOTE=Τρελός Επιστήμονας;556760] τραγουδαρα γενικα ο endrigo ειναι φωναρα απο τους αγαπημενους μου

----------


## p.gabr

Kοιτα τωρα τι βρηκα
Eπειδη ψαχνω για τον δεκτη που παρουσιαζω ,τον GRR-5 βρηκα αυτο το βιντεο

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHr4b_1lPOQ&noredirect=1

Προς το τελος 58 + sec ...ζητω Ελλαδάρα  με τους πειρατες σου


..................................................  ..................................................  .................

Y.Γ




> Εγω παντως χρησιμοποιω αυτον παναγιωτη http://watkins-johnson.terryo.org/WJ...RR-74-comp.htm
> (τον 8718 εχω με το  ISB )






Δημητρη τον ειδα τον δεκτη σου
Ωραιος με εντονα στοιχεια millitary υλικων ,φιλτρα ssb θωρακισεις κλπ
πρεπει να παιζει καλα. 
ΙF OUT εχει ο δικος σου  να βλεπεις τις διαμορφωσεις;

----------


## gravis

> Τι υπάρχει και που ?



περα απο ραδιοφωνικους σταθμους, ακους σταθμους ραδιοερασιτεχνων αν ο δεκτης σου εχει SSB. radio beacons και πολλα αλλα

----------


## PARKER

Εχθές το απόγευμα αποσύνδεσα το ένα από τα δύο τμήματα της κεραίας, το μικρότερο μήκους 9 περίπου m. 
Έμεινε δηλαδή το ένα οριζόντιο, τα 22m.
Αρχικά δεν παρατήρησα καμμία αρνητική επίπτωση. Τουναντίον, κατά τις 7μμ έπιασα και την Θεσ/κη τους 1179 και με ισχυρό σήμα. Αργά το βράδυ όταν ο ξένος που πατά στην ίδια συχνότητα ερχόταν καμπάνα, η Θεσ/κη ερχόταν στα κενά των διαλείψεων. Οι άλλοι περιφερειακοί της ΕΡΑ που έπιανα μέχρι τώρα εξακολουθώ να τους ακούω και μάλλον αισθητά καλύτερα.
Υποθέτω όμως ότι λόγω και των συνθηκών (ατμοσφαιρικών κ.α.), είναι λίγο επισφαλές να βγεί κάποιο συμπέρασμα με ακρόαση μιας ημέρας. Θα το δοκιμάσω μερικές μέρες ακόμη έτσι σαν long wire και θα σας ενημερώσω. 
Πάντως περίμενα το τμήμα που αφαίρεσα (το οποίο βλέπει ανατολικά - δυτικά) να μου ρίξει την απόδοση στη Ζάκυνθο και τη Κέρκυρα, όμως ειδικά η Κέρκυρα εξακολουθεί να έρχεται καμπάνα. Το άλλο τμήμα (με κατεύθυνση Βορρά - Νότου) δουλεύοντας πλέον μόνο του, πάλι έχω την αίσθηση ότι πιάνει καλύτερα και τα Χανιά αλλά και τους δύο της Θεσ/κης, η δε Ρόδος είναι στα ίδια. 

    (ΒΔ, Κέρκυρα)       (Βορράς, Θεσ/κη)
                          _________________ (22m)
                         | 
 (Δύση, Ζάκυνθος) | 
                         |
                         | (9m)
                               (Νότος, Χανιά)      (ΝΑ, Ρόδος)

(παραθέτω κι ένα πρόχειρο σκίτσο για να εξηγήσω τι εννοώ  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
το οποίο όμως όμως αλλιώς το σχεδιάζω, αλλιώς εμφανίζεται ) :Head:  :Head:  :Head:

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

> Kοιτα τωρα τι βρηκα
> Eπειδη ψαχνω για τον δεκτη που παρουσιαζω ,τον GRR-5 βρηκα αυτο το βιντεο
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHr4b_1lPOQ&noredirect=1
> 
> Προς το τελος 58 + sec ...ζητω Ελλαδάρα  με τους πειρατες σου
> 
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .................
> ...



Παναγιωτη για να μην λεω πολλα για τον watkins johnson διαβασε λιγο τα 
χαρακτηριστικα του ,την ιστορια του και γιατι κατασκευαστηκε και
θα τον εκτιμησεις περισοτερο.
H γνωμη σου θα εκτιμηθη δεοντος  :Smile: 
 .Παναγιωτη ειναι state of the art και επανω του εχω εξωτερικο (κατασκευη)
ψηφιακο οργανο μετρησης ανα 0.1 db ,παλμογραφος στην IF και spectrum
analayzer στο audio.

----------


## p.gabr

> Παναγιωτη για να μην λεω πολλα για τον watkins johnson διαβασε λιγο τα 
> χαρακτηριστικα του ,την ιστορια του και γιατι κατασκευαστηκε και
> θα τον εκτιμησεις περισοτερο.
> H γνωμη σου θα εκτιμηθη δεοντος 
>  .Παναγιωτη ειναι state of the art και επανω του εχω εξωτερικο (κατασκευη)
> ψηφιακο οργανο μετρησης ανα 0.1 db ,παλμογραφος στην IF και spectrum
> analayzer στο audio.



Το φανταστηκα λοιπον, οτι θα τα ειχες ολα αυτα δημητρη, γιαυτο σε ρωτησα
Τον ειδα καλα τον δεκτη βρε φιλε ,και γιαυτο σε ρωτησα .Εχει πολλες κατασκευαστικες ομοιτητες με  τα SUNAIR
Βεβαια πιο παλαιοι οι sunair, χωρις ολα τα καλουδια,αλλα ο τροπος και οι πλακετες δειχνουν την ποιοτητα του

Να πω και την γνωμη μου για τους δεκτες και τα χαρακτηριστικα

ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΖΟΜΑΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ
Οχι οτι αυτο που δειχνουν ειναι τραβηγμενο η παραπλανητικο ,ΑΛΛΑ........
Ο δεκτης ειναι μια πολυ δυσκολη συσκευη και το λεω εκ πειρας,ειναι δυσκολη η επιλογη του μονον απο αυτα
Μπορει ενας εραστηριακος ελεγχος (ακομα και ο πιο αυστηρος),να διχνει οτι ειναι σωστος ,ομως τα πραγματα αλλαζουν πολυ ,οταν μπαινει στην κεραια
Ο ΛΟΓΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΕΞΗΣ .
Ναι ελεγχεις  sensitivity, selectivity,spurious,και ολα αυτα με την γεννητρια και ειναι ΟΚ.Ομως η γεννητρια δινει μονον μια και μονον συχνοτητα , Οταν συνδεθει η κεραια ,τοτε στην εισοδο ερχονται ισχυρα ,ολα τα σηματα του κοσμου και εκει τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα
Εκει θα διξει την αξια του ο καθε δεκτης
Επισεις το πως αλλαζει συχνοτητες ο δεκτης στο ψαξιμο,το πως ακολουθει τις πλευρικες,το ποσο ακολουθει το ΑVC ,o ηχος Ειναι τοσα πολα που κανουν την διαφορα καθως και την προσωπικη εκτιμηση και γουστο του καθενός


ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ
Δωσε ενα  5 πομπους  και τον εξοπλισμο που θελω............σε πεντε λεπτα θα σου ποιος ειναι καλλυτερος
Στους δεκτες ισως 5 μερες δεν φτανουν (σχημα λογου ,ισως  οχι υπερβολικο)
ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ...ΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ .... ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΜΟΝΟΝ


Προσωπικη γνωμη ΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΥΠΟΨΙΝ και την παλαια και την συγχρονη τεχνολογια

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

:Smile:  Το ηξερα οτι θα το πας εκει το τεστ και για αυτο τον λογο σου ειπα
να τον κοιταξεις πιο προσεκτικα και να εκφερεις αποψη.
Λοιπον στην κεραια ειναι ΟΤΙ πιο καλο εχω δη-ακουσει (απιστευτο S/N)
συνγκρινομενος με οποιονδηποτε πομποδεκτη οποιας κατηγοριας
απλως........γελας.
θα μου πης ατυχης συγκριση , ε την κανω γιατι με πρηζουν και εμενα
τα 2500 προηγημενης και σε ψηφιακο επιπεδο τεχνολογιας αξεσουαρ
που εχουν.
Απο φιλτρα εχει κατι παλιο collins κρυσταλικα  :Smile:  αλλα τι να κανω θα το υποστω!
0.3 - 1 - 3.2 - 8 - 16 κηζ
Και πολλα αλλα, αλλα σε ενα συμφωνω και επαυξανω
ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ...ΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ .... ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΜΟΝΟΝ.

----------


## p.gabr

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ κοιτα αυτον 




IMAG0041.jpg

(Η μπαταρια για οπτικη συγκριση)
Καποια στιγμη θα τον παρουσιασω
τον ειχα βρει στα γνωστα στεκια και δεν επαιζε .Τον πηρα πριν δεκαπεντε χρονια 10.000

Τελικα η βλαβη του ηταν η SPECTRUM GEN, που την αντικαταστησα με μια πατεντα
Ακομα και αυτος στα μεσαια, καμμια φορα οταν ανοιγουν κατι γειτονοπουλα τα παιζει

Τα δυο πρωτα σταδια ειναι ,με κατι μινιον μεταλλικες λυχνιες

Σπασιμο η ελλειψη s meter



............................




> Απο φιλτρα εχει κατι παλιο collins κρυσταλικα  αλλα τι να κανω θα το υποστω!
> 0.3 - 1 - 3.2 - 8 - 16 κηζ



Χάλιαααα :Tongue2:

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Oχι ρε γμτ..... αυτος ειναι κοσμημα και ειναι και μια σταλια.
ολα τα λεφτα ειναι η προσοψη που ειναι καινουργια και δεν
χωραει τιποτα λεμε (θες και οργανο   :Smile:  !!!)

Απο τα λαμακια στην προσοψη κατω αριστερα και δεξια αντιλαμβανομαι
οτι παταγε στα χερουλια του πομπου ισως ???

----------


## fuzz



----------


## PARKER

Έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές στην κεραία με σημαντικότερη ότι αντί να την τροφοδοτήσω στο σημείο τομής των δύο συρμάτων (θυμίζω 22μ που ενώνεται 9μ, σε γωνία 90 μοίρες και τροφοδοσία στο σημείο τομής είναι δηλ. κάποιας μορφής τύπου "V") τη λειτούργησα ως δίπολο, δηλ την ψύχα από το ομοαξονικό τροφοδοσίας στα 22μ και το μπλεντάζ στα 9, με σαφώς χειρότερα αποτελέσματα.
Έτι λοιπόν ξαναγύρισα στην τύπου "V" με καλά αποτελέσματα. 
Εν τω μεταξύ δεν άκουγα για καμμιά δυό μέρες τα Χανιά τη Ζάκυνθο και τα Μάλγαρα. Πήρα την Παρασκευή τηλέφωνο ΕΡΑ (Αθήνα) μίλησα με κάποιον τεχνικό και μου είπε ότι θα το κοιτάξει και θα με πάρει τηλέφωνο.
Να ΄μαι ειλικρινής δεν πίστευα ότι θα με πάρει αλλά σε μια ώρα με πήρε (Πραγματικά εντυπωσιάστηκα, περίμενα ότι θα με "έγραφε" !!!) και με ενημέρωσε ότι ήταν σε συντήρηση τα Χανιά και τα Μάλγαρα και ότι τώρα είναι στον αέρα. Η Ζάκυνθος έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τις λυχνίες εξόδου και βγαίνει με χαμηλή ισχύ. Πραγματικά έτσι ήταν αλλά σήμερα: Τα μεν Χανιά τα άκουγα μέχρι κάποια ώρα το μεσημέρι (καλό σήμα στο "μάτι" της ΕΜ80 αλλά χαμηλή διαμόρφωση μέχρι το βράδυ τα έχασα τελείως, τα δε Μάλγαρα ομοίως δυνατό σήμα χαμηλή διαμόρφωση, η δε Ζάκυνθος δεν έρχεται καθόλου. Η Κέρκυρα εξακολουθεί να έρχεται καμπάνα και από σήμα και από διαμόρφωση ενώ με διαλλείψεις αλλά σχετικά καλά έρχεται η Ρόδος.
Γύρω στις 7,30 το απόγευμα άκουσα και τον Γιώργο τον εκδικητή από Καρδίτσα αρκετά καλά.
Ήθελα αν κάποιος φίλος από νότια μπορεί να μου επιβεβαιώσει αν ακούει τα Χανιά, (1512) και κάποιος από Δυτική Ελλάδα τη Ζάκυνθο (927).
Για επόμενες δοκιμές θα σας ενημερώσω... :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## PARKER

> Ήθελα αν κάποιος φίλος από νότια μπορεί να μου επιβεβαιώσει αν ακούει τα Χανιά, (1512) και κάποιος από Δυτική Ελλάδα τη Ζάκυνθο (927).
> Για επόμενες δοκιμές θα σας ενημερώσω...



Τα Χανιά τελικά πότε έρχονται και πότε δεν έρχονται, αλλά με λίγο χαμηλότερο σήμα και διαμόρφωση (χθες βράδυ και σήμερα το πρωί γύρω στις 7). Η Ζάκυνθος με τίποτα. Κάποιος φίλος από Δυτική Ελλάδα μπορεί να μου επιβεβαιώσει αν ακούσει τη Ζάκυνθο; (927khz)

----------


## PARKER

> .... τα δε Μάλγαρα ομοίως δυνατό σήμα χαμηλή διαμόρφωση....,



Τελικά και τα Μάλγαρα από χθες το απόγευμα δεν ακούγονται.
Καμμιά επιβεβαίωση κανείς;

----------


## PARKER

Λοιπόν. Σήμερα ύψωσα λίγο (κατά 0,5 μέτρο) το μικρό τμήμα της κεραίας (τα 9 μ)  και αντικατέστησα το μεταλικό ιστό που στηριζόταν με ξύλινο. 
Αποσύνδεσα επίσης τη γείωση από τη μπετόβεργα στη ταράτσα που πήγαινε το μπλεντάζ και το άλλο άκρο του μπλεντάζ που το γείωνα στο ραδιόφωνο, άφησα δηλ το μπλεντάζ του ομοαξονικού ελεύθερο και από τα δυο άκρα.
Πλέον υπάρχει αισθητή διαφορά στο σήμα, ενώ ο θόρυβος αυξήθηκε ανεπαίσθητα.
Αυτή τη στιγμη ακούω πολύ καλά τα Μάλγαρα ΕΡΑ3 στους 1179 που έως τώρα τον άκουγα πολύ δύσκολα και όχι πάντα, πολύ καλά και στους 792 (Θεσσαλονίκη) και τα Χανιά και με μερικές παρεμβολές τη Ρόδο. Η Κέρκυρα δεν την ακούω, περιμένω να κλείσει ένας ερασιτέχνης στα βραχέα της που την παρεμβάλλει, ούτως η άλλως έρχεται καμπάνα το βράδυ :Smile:  :Smile:  (όταν δεν παρεμβάλλεται).
(Παρεμπιπτόντως μίλησα με τους περισσότερους τεχνικούς της ΕΡΑ (περιφερειακών σταθμών) οι οποίοι ήταν εξυπηρετικότατοι και ευγενέστατοι!!!!.
Ειδικά με των Χανίων και της Κέρκυρας πιάσαμε τη κουβέντα και φαίνεται ότι πραγματικά το αγαπάνε αυτό που κάνουν. Η Κέρκυρα έχει σχετικά καινούγιο πομπό (10ετίας 100KW) με κεραία προς Κεντρική Ελλάδα.
Η Ζάκυνθος  (που πρώτα την άκουγα, τώρα έχει πρόβλημα με τις λάμπες εξόδου) απ΄οτι μου είπε ο τεχνικός (ή στα κεντρικά της Αθηνας ή των Χανίων) έχουν παραγγείλει τις λάμπες και περιμένουν να έρθουν. 
(Τώρα αυτό δε θυμάμαι αν μου το είπε αυτό για τη Ζάκυνθο ή τη Κομοτηνή, έκανα τη βλακεία και δε σημείωνα :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:  )

----------

p.gabr (24-10-12)

----------


## PARKER

Τελικά τα Μάλγαρα μετά τις 8,30 - 9,00 ταπώθηκαν από ξένο (Ιταλό :Wink:  , αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ενώ και η Κέρκυρα όταν έκλεισε ο ερασιτέχνης στα βραχέα της ήρθε καμπάνα, όπως αναμενόταν άλλωστε. Να σημειώσω ότι τα Χανιά και τη Θεσσαλονίκη στους 792 τους άκουγα εχθές και την ημέρα και όχι μόνο από το απόγευμα και μετά (έστω και πολύ -πολύ αδύναμα...)

----------


## PARKER

Και μερικές φωτογραφίες της κεραίας

Στη πρώτη φαίνεται το σημείο απ όπου κατεβαίνει η κάθοδος και η ένωση των δύο τμημάτων της κεραίας.
Το μπλε σχοινί που είναι παράλληλα με τον ιστό είναι περασμένο ε ένα γάντζο ώστε να μπορώ να ανεβοκατεβάζω τη κεραία χωρίς να κατεβάζω τον ιστό (κάτι σαν έπαρση και υποστολή σημαίας!!!)
Η δεύτερη είναι το άλλο άκρο του μικρού σύρματος (περίπου 9 m)
Η τρίτη είναι το άλλο άκρο του μεγάλου σύρματος (περίπου 22 m) 



DSC03420.jpgDSC03418.jpgDSC03419.jpgDSC03417.jpg

----------


## PARKER

Με μερικές ψιλοεπεμβάσεις κάθε φορά, η λήψη όλο και βελτιώνεται.
Η ΕΡΑ Ζακύνθου ξεπέρασε τα προβλήματά της και πλεόν εκπέμπει κανονικά στους 927 khz
Έχει έναν θαυμάσιο τεχνικό με τον οποίο έχουμε μιλήσει 3-4 φορές, και ότι κάνει εκεί το κάνει από μεράκι στον πομπό των μεσαίων. Είναι μόνος του εκεί, και ασχολείται και με πολλά άλλα πράγματα, εκτός της συντήρησης των πομπών. Τελικά το πρόβλημα απ ότι μου είπε ήταν στις προενισχύτριες της διαμόρφωσης.
Πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια για τους τεχνικούς της ΕΡΑ (τουλάχιστον με αυτούς που έχω μιλήσει) που ότι κάνουν με τους πομπούς, ειδικά των μεσαίων, το κάνουν από μεράκι και μόνο.

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

> Με μερικές ψιλοεπεμβάσεις κάθε φορά, η λήψη όλο και βελτιώνεται.
> Η ΕΡΑ Ζακύνθου ξεπέρασε τα προβλήματά της και πλεόν εκπέμπει κανονικά στους 927 khz
> Έχει έναν θαυμάσιο τεχνικό με τον οποίο έχουμε μιλήσει 3-4 φορές, και ότι κάνει εκεί το κάνει από μεράκι στον πομπό των μεσαίων. Είναι μόνος του εκεί, και ασχολείται και με πολλά άλλα πράγματα, εκτός της συντήρησης των πομπών. Τελικά το πρόβλημα απ ότι μου είπε ήταν στις προενισχύτριες της διαμόρφωσης.
> Πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια για τους τεχνικούς της ΕΡΑ (τουλάχιστον με αυτούς που έχω μιλήσει) που ότι κάνουν με τους πομπούς, ειδικά των μεσαίων, το κάνουν από μεράκι και μόνο.



Συμφωνω απολυτως μιας και τον εχω γνωρισει και προσωπικα 
μιας και ημουν αρκετα καλοκαιρια στην ζακυνθο.
Αν θυμηθεις ριξε μια ματια στο 1620 κηζ την κυριακη 9 με 11 το πρωι.

----------


## F-MONAXOS

από 1609 μέχρι 1720khz+ υπάρχουν πολoi ερασιτέχνες με τους οποιους μπορείτε να μιλήσετε με πόλι μικρο μηχάνημα σχεδόν όλες οι λυχνίες έιναι kataliles(εκτός από τις διόδους) εγώ είμαι από καβαλα και κάποτε είχα μιλήσει με έναν φίλο μου από Αθηνα Ο όποιος ekpempe με 1 wat αλά με καλή κεραία (μετα την δυση του ηλιου).

----------


## PARKER

Έχω ένα θέμα με το δέκτη, πάει μέχρι τους 1585 περίπου και δε θελω να του βάλω χέρι ακόμη, πάντως αν και προς το παρόν ψάχνομαι μόνο με τους κρατικούς της περιφέρειας, έχω ακούσει πολλούς ερασιτέχνες από επαρχία.

----------


## p.gabr

Θα σας πω κατι
Λιγο πριν φυγω απο την υπηρεσια ,μου βρηκα ενα βιβλιο

Τι ηταν;

Οι περιφεριακοι ραδιοφωνικοι σταθμοι της Ελλαδος με τα σχεδια και σημειωσεις (τουλαχιστον δεκα πομποι)
Πεντε μηνες αργοτερα που το αναζητησα για να το σωσω, η ντουλαπα ηταν αδεια

Η ημερομηνια του ηταν περι το 1970 και καποιος θελησε να καθαρησει τον τοπο

Ποτε δεν θα μου το συγχωρησω

----------


## F-MONAXOS

κατά το tsoylima ενός δεκτή δυο regolatoroys πειράζουμε μονό, Ο ένας είναι τις συχνότητας και Ο δεύτερος του συντονισμού .και τα δυο ειναι επάνω στον piknofilo αν μιλάμε για τρανζίστορ, αυτό ισχύει και για αρκετούς lampatoys.

----------


## PARKER

Οι ακροάσεις συνεχίζονται, η Ζάκυνθος έχει επισκευάσει τον πομπό και έρχεται μια χαρά.
Δύο φορές κατάφερα να ακούσω και την Κομοτηνή (πολύ δύσκολα, με πολλά παράσιτα, θορύβους και διάλλειψη).
Εχθές νωρίς το απόγευμα (κατά τις 6) ήρθε και η Θεσσαλονίκη πολύ καλά στους 1179, μέχρι που άνοιξαν οι ξένοι και χάθηκε.
Τα Χανιά ενώ τα ακούω και την ημέρα, από το σούρουπο και μετά, ώρες-ώρες έρχετε χαμηλά η διαμόρφωση ενώ το σήμα είναι σταθερό.
Έχω αλλάξει και τη κάθοδο, έβαλα RG58 αντί για το 75ωμ ομοαξονικό τηλεόρασης που είχα, και έχει βελτιωθεί κατά τι η λήψη.
Βέβαια, με δεδομένο ότι και χωρίς να κάνεις καμμιά αλλαγή, από μέρα σε μέρα η λήψη διαφέρει, ποτέ δεν είσαι σίγουρος για το αν η διαφορά οφείλεται στην αλλαγή που κάνεις ή στα καιρικά.!!!!!  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  
Γιαυτό οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή πριν την κρίνω ως προς την επιτυχία της, την αφήνω καμμιά βδομάδα να "σιτέψει"  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## weather1967

Γεια σου φίλε Στάθη,καλα κανει και δεν παει ο δεκτης πανω απο τους 1600 khz ,γιατι φανταζομαι αργά η γρήγορα θα πέταγες κανα σύρμα στην απεναντι πολυκατοικία για εκπομπή  :Rolleyes: ,λογο που το μικρόβιο δεν θέλει και πολυ να ξανακολλήση.

Απο οτι ειδα τον προσανατολισμο του μονοπολου βαση της Παρνηθας,πρεπει να εχεις καλυτερη ληψη βορειοανατολικα-νοτιοδυτικα απο σένα,και λιγοτερο δυτικα και ανατολικα απο σενα .

Καλα τωρα οι ερασιτεχνες στα μεσαια βγαινουν ολοι κιλοβατικοι βρε παιδια ? την δεκαετια του 80 μια η δύο 4.400 να ειχε καποιος ηταν άρχοντας ,μετρημενοι στα δαχτυλα ηταν οι ισχυροι, οι περισσότεροι  επαιζαν με 807 και λιγοτεροι με 813 .

Καλές ακροάσεις εύχομαι,και να συμφωνησω οτι η μουσικη και τα τραγουδια που παιζονται στα μεσαία,δεν ακουγονται πια στα FM ,που εχει καταντηση ενα ατελειωτο μπλα-μπλα.

----------


## PARKER

> Γεια σου φίλε Στάθη,καλα κανει και δεν παει ο δεκτης πανω απο τους 1600 khz ,γιατι φανταζομαι αργά η γρήγορα θα πέταγες κανα σύρμα στην απεναντι πολυκατοικία για εκπομπή ,λογο που το μικρόβιο δεν θέλει και πολυ να ξανακολλήση.
> 
> Απο οτι ειδα τον προσανατολισμο του μονοπολου βαση της Παρνηθας,πρεπει να εχεις καλυτερη ληψη βορειοανατολικα-νοτιοδυτικα απο σένα,και λιγοτερο δυτικα και ανατολικα απο σενα .
> 
> Καλα τωρα οι ερασιτεχνες στα μεσαια βγαινουν ολοι κιλοβατικοι βρε παιδια ? την δεκαετια του 80 μια η δύο 4.400 να ειχε καποιος ηταν άρχοντας ,μετρημενοι στα δαχτυλα ηταν οι ισχυροι, οι περισσότεροι επαιζαν με 807 και λιγοτεροι με 813 .
> 
> Καλές ακροάσεις εύχομαι,και να συμφωνησω οτι η μουσικη και τα τραγουδια που παιζονται στα μεσαία,δεν ακουγονται πια στα FM ,που εχει καταντηση ενα ατελειωτο μπλα-μπλα.



Δημήτρη έχεις δίκιο, έτσι όπως βλέπω το κεραιάκι, τουλάχιστον το ένα κομμάτι, τα 23m με ένα μεγάλο πηνίο, μια χαρά θα είναι για καμμιά 6V6!!!!
Εδώ είδα κι έπαθα να σταματήσω τους πειραματισμούς με το 50αράκι στα FM!!!
Το ένα κομμάτι της κεραίας, το μεγάλο τα 23m έχει προσανατολισμό Βόρεια, (ίσως ξεγελά λίγο η φωτογραφία), την Πάρνηθα την έχω ΒΔ, αλλά έχω λήψη σε όλες τι κατευθύνσεις, και Δυτικά (Ζάκυνθο, που παρεμπιπτόντως πάλι μάλλον έχει πέσει από το Σάββατο) και ΒΔ (Κέρκυρα, με σήμα κρατικού το βράδυ, και βόρεια (Θεσ/κη) και Νότια (Χανιά)   και ΝΑ (Ρόδος).

Εχθες πρόσθεσα άλλα 23 m  και τωρα έχω ένα Π με τροφοδοσία στο σημείο τομής των δύο (καθέτων) τμημάτων, με στόχο να το κλείσω και από την άλλη πλευρά, να γίνει ένα τετράγωνο loop, οριζόντιο.

Για την χθεσινή προσθήκη θα βγάλω συμπεράσματα σε καμμιά βδομάδα (να σιτέψει λίγο η αλλαγή, να τη συνηθίσει ο δέκτης!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: )

----------

πετρος647 (22-01-13)

----------


## PARKER

> .....
> και Δυτικά (Ζάκυνθο, που παρεμπιπτόντως πάλι μάλλον έχει πέσει από το Σάββατο) .....)



Τελικά από εχθές το βράδυ έρχεται και η Ζάκυνθος μια χαρά!!!

----------


## PARKER

*Το τέλος!!!!!
*Τελικά ύστερα από μερικούς μήνες ενασχόλησης με αυτή την όμορφη και ευχάριστη ιστορία, θα αναγκαστώ κάπου εδω να την τελειώσω.
Ο διαχειριστής της πολυκατοικίας με ειδοποίησε να κατεβάσω τις κεραίες, γιατί ενοχλήθηκαν 2-3 συγκάτοικοι. (Έτσι λέει, αν κι εγώ αμφιβάλλω, γιατί η ταράτσα δέχεται ελάχιστες επισκέψεις εκτός από αυτόν τον ίδιο!!!)
Τέλος πάντων, η τελευταία αλλαγή που έκανα ήταν να κλείσω το Π και να γίνει τελικά η κεραία ένα κλειστό παραλληλόγραμμο διαστάσεων 2χ22 με 2χ9.
Η λήψη βελτιώθηκε έστω και λίγο ακόμη, και κατάφερα να ακούσω και την Κομοτηνή, εν μέσω διαλλείψεων και ισχυρών παρεμβολών.
Δεν το κρύβω ότι με στεναχώρεσε αυτή η εξέλιξη, ευτυχώς όμως πρόλαβα και δοκίμασα αρκετά πράγματα.
Κρίμα γιατί στο διάστημα των δοκιμών μίλησα και με αρκετούς τεχνικούς της ΕΡΑ περιφερεικών σταθμών και ειλικρινά διαπίστωσα ότι δεν απέχουν και πολύ από τους ερασιτέχνες που ζητούν να μάθουν πως ακούγονται στη κάθε περιοχή!!!
(ειδικά με τον τεχνικό της Ζακύνθου, τα είπαμε πάρα πολλές φορές!!!!)
Τώρα θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω κάτι στο μπαλκόνι κι ότι καταφέρουμε!! (μήκος γύρω στα 5 μέτρα).
Αν έχω κάποια εξέλιξη, ή δοκιμάσω κάτι καλό με το μπαλκόνι θα σας ενημερώσω!!!!

----------


## fuzz

καιρος να "εξελιξεις" κ την κεραια στο μπαλκονι , τα μειονεκτηματα της συγκατοικισης
τον θορυβο απ τις ηλεκτρικες συσκευες πως τον εξαλιεψες?

----------


## PARKER

> καιρος να "εξελιξεις" κ την κεραια στο μπαλκονι , τα μειονεκτηματα της συγκατοικισης
> τον θορυβο απ τις ηλεκτρικες συσκευες πως τον εξαλιεψες?



Καμμιά ιδέα για την εξέλιξη;
Θόρυβο δεν είχε πολύ, εξ άλλου οι ώρες ακρόασης ήταν πολύ λίγες το βράδυ, Δοκίμαζα με τη γείωση της καθόδου, κάποιες φορές σε ορισμένες συχνότητες έπεφτε με τη γείωση κατά πολύ, άλλες πάλι όχι. Το σήμα όμως κάλυπτε σχετικά το θόρυβο.
Κάτι άλλο που δοκίμασα -τυχαία- ήταν το εξής.
Είχα φτειάξει ένα πηνίο με το ίδιο καλώδιο της κεραίας (τηλεφωνικό 0,7mm) περίπου 9 μέτρα τυλιγμένο σε χάρτινο κύλινδρο από συσκευασία αλουμινόχαρτου, για να το δοκιμάσω για αύξηση μήκους της κεραίας. 
Δεν είχε καμμιά διαφορά στο σήμα που ερχόταν (στο "μαγικό ματι"). 
Μια φορά κατά λάθος αντί να το συνδέσω στην είσοδο κεραίας του δέκτη και μετά στη κεραία, το έβαλα τη γείωση και μετά δοκίμασα στο άλλο άκρο του πηνίου αντί για τη κεραία συνέδεσα το μπλεντάζ της καθόδου. Παραδόξως ακουστικά δεν είχε διαφορά αισθητή τουλάχιστον, αλλά το μάτι γέμιζε περισσότερο!!!! 
Δηλαδή με το πηνίο σε σειρά με το μπλεντάζ της καθόδου στο ένα άκρο και στη γείωση του ραδιοφώνου το άλλο άκρο, έδειχνε να φέρνει περισσότερο σήμα!!!!

----------


## PARKER

Λοιπόν τα νεώτερα είναι τα εξής:
Η κεραία ξηλώθηκε τελικά απ΄ τη ταράτσα και αντ΄ αυτής μπήκε μια καινούργια ως εξής.
Στο μπαλκόνι υψώθηκε ένας ιστός ξύλινος με συνολικό ύψος περί τα 3m. 
Ένα καλώδιο τηλεφωνικό 0,7mm φεύγει απο κεί και πάει στη καμινάδα του τζακιού στη ταράτσα, μήκος περίπου 11 μέτρα,
ενώ ένα άλλο μήκους περίπου 11 μέτρων κι αυτό πάει πάλι στη ταράτσα, διατρέχοντας παράλληλα τον τοίχο της πολυκατοικίας. Η απόσταση από τον τοίχο είναι γύρω στα 20cm
Δηλαδή πάλι ένα V με τροφοδοσία στο σημείο τομής των κεραιών.
Τα αποτελέσματα ακουστικά είναι πολύ ικανοποιητικά, το μόνο που δεν "γεμίζει" το μάτι από τους δυνατούς περιφεριακούς της ΕΡΑ, ακούγονται όμως όλοι.
Επιπλέον, η Κομοτηνή από τη Τρίτη έρχεται καμπάνα, έχει αποκατασταθεί ο πομπός, πήραν τις λάμπες που περίμεναν, δυνατό σήμαι και ωραία διαμόρφωση. Η Ρόδος άλλαξε συχνότητα και πήγε στους 1260 όπου χωρίς παρεμβολές πλέον έρχεται κι αυτή χωρίς προβλήματα.
Η έκπληξη έγινε από τη Φλώρινα οπου το Σαββατοκύριακο (βραδυνές ώρες) έρχεται κι αυτή στους 1278 με τα ελάχιστα κιλοβατάκια της. Ο τεχνικός προιστάμενος μου έλεγε για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν κι αυτοί όπως και όλοι οι σταθμοί της ΕΡΑ στα μεσαία, Αυτή που δε μπορώ να ακούσω είναι η Θεσ/κη στους 1179 (πάντα είχα πρόβλημα με αυτή, λίγες φορές την έχω ακούσει) αντίθετα ο άλλος της Θεσ/κης στους 792 έρχεται μια χαρά.
ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΩ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΟ ΨΥΧΗΣ, ότι όλη αυτή η "φασαρία" έγινε για να ακούω μακρινούς σταθμούς στα μεσαία και δη τους περιφεριακούς της ΕΡΑ απο το λαμπάτο δέκτη μου, ενώ ανακάλυψα ότι τους ακούω άνετα και από το δέκτη του αυτοκινήτου (χωρίς εξωτερικές κεραίες κλπ κλπ :Cursing:   :Cursing:   :Cursing: )

----------


## itta-vitta

Φίλοι, το μικρόβιο που είπε κάποιος, είναι αθεράπευτο. Τα μεσαία ποτέ δεν θα πεθάνουν. Πολλοί ραδιοπειρα-ματισ-τές βγαίνουν εκτός μπάντας 1600+ μέχρι 1700-1710 ΚΗΖ. Ένα αρκετά καλό και φτηνό ραδιοφωνάκι για να ακούς εκτός μπάντας ΑΜ (MW), είναι το DEGEN DE-321. Στον ebay κοστίζει 17-18$ με τα μεταφορικά. Το ραδιοφωνάκι αυτό διαθέτει και την FM2 μπάντα (69-87 ΜΗΖ). Υπάρχουν και καλύτερα μοντέλα και μάρκες, αν κάποιος θέλει να διαθέσει περισσότερα χρήματα, όπως το DEGEN DE-1103, το TECSUN PL-310 ή PL-380. Εδώ στην περιοχή μου έχουμε συνεννοηθεί κάποιοι παλιοί και βγαίνουμε για συνομιλίες εκτός μπάντας FM, στους 85-86 ΜΗΖ κλπ

----------


## PARKER

Ακριβώς!!!!
Κι επειδή είναι δύσκολο να βγαίνω, (άντε 1-2 φορές το χρόνο στα FM για 1-2 ωρες στις 7 το πρωί)
το ρίχνω στην ακρόαση στα μεσαία, μια κι εκεί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναβγώ. 
Το *Eton* Satellit 750 τι σου λέει; Πέραν του ότι είναι πανάκριβο, υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο οικονομικότερο;
Γνωρίζει κανείς;

----------


## SRF

> Ακριβώς!!!!
> Κι επειδή είναι δύσκολο να βγαίνω, (άντε 1-2 φορές το χρόνο στα FM για 1-2 ωρες στις 7 το πρωί)
> το ρίχνω στην ακρόαση στα μεσαία, μια κι εκεί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναβγώ. 
> Το *Eton* Satellit 750 τι σου λέει; Πέραν του ότι είναι πανάκριβο, υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο οικονομικότερο;
> Γνωρίζει κανείς;



Στάθη... πες μου ότι είχες σχέση κάποτε και με έναν σταθμό ενός που έκανε ΚΛΙΚ... τελικά!!!

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Επισης Στάθη αν θες ελα μια βολτα να παρεις την rf-o-δοση σου
απο μεσαια  :Smile:  και το συζηταμε αν θα ξαναβγεις  :Smile: 
AAAAAX ατιμο μικροβιο.......

----------


## radiomario

> Ακριβώς!!!!
> Κι επειδή είναι δύσκολο να βγαίνω, (άντε 1-2 φορές το χρόνο στα FM για 1-2 ωρες στις 7 το πρωί)
> το ρίχνω στην ακρόαση στα μεσαία, μια κι εκεί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναβγώ. 
> Το *Eton* Satellit 750 τι σου λέει; Πέραν του ότι είναι πανάκριβο, υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο οικονομικότερο;
> Γνωρίζει κανείς;



 φιλε αν σου περισευουν γυρω στα 350 euro για το satelite 750 ... δωστα...[εγω παντως επειδη τον εχω ακουσει δεν με εντυπωσιασε η ληψη του αλλα μονο η υψηλη τιμη του , ακουω  οτι για να κανεις ακροαση AM [  MW μεσαια ] απλωνουν συρματα - κεραιες κλπ , εγω προσωπικα μενω στη γλυφαδα [αθηνα ] κ εγω εχω τρελα με ληψη ειδικα στα ΑΜ , για μενα [εχω   τα κατωτερω radio κ τα εχω δοκιμασει ΟΛΑ σε δυσκολες συνθηκες
] αγορασε απο ebay βασικα ,  η degen 1103 απιστευτη ληψη για τα χρηματα που κοστιζει , η tecsun pl-600 κ αυτο απιστευτη ληψη κ ΑΜ κ FM κ AIR BAND , κ τα 2 ειναι μικρα σε ογκο δηλ. μεταφερονται πανευκολα παντου , λιγο πιο μεγαλο σε ογκο ειναι το ROADSTAR TRA-2350P απιστευτη ληψη στα ΑΜ δεν ειναι χαζοι οι ραδιοπειρατες σε ολη την ελλαδα που χρησιμοποιουν αυτον τον δεκτη για να ακουν οταν κανουν συνομιλιες ,τελος για μενα  k δεν το αλλαζω με τιποτα το sangean-909 ats ειναι ομως λιγο ακριβο αλλα τα αξιζει τα λεφτα του.παντως εγω προσωπικα θα πηγαινα σε καποιο απο τα 3 πρωτα που εγραψα κ φθηνα κ το κυριοτερο σχετικα φθηνα k ακους κυριολεκτικα τα ΠΑΝΤΑ   :Thumbup:

----------


## πολυχρόνης

δυστυχώς οι 1044 των μεσαίων της θεσσαλονίκης έκλεισαν απο το καλοκαίρι του 2012. εκει δούλευα για 34 χρόνια!!!

----------


## SRF

> δυστυχώς οι 1044 των μεσαίων της θεσσαλονίκης έκλεισαν απο το καλοκαίρι του 2012. εκει δούλευα για 34 χρόνια!!!



Καλώς ήρθες... λοιπόν! Τεχνικός εκεί υποθέτω. 
Ωραία... 
Και από ότι συμπεραίνω από τα 34 έτη... συνταξιούχος πλέον?

----------


## PARKER

> Στάθη... πες μου ότι είχες σχέση κάποτε και με έναν σταθμό ενός που έκανε ΚΛΙΚ... τελικά!!!



Όχι, στα μεσαία έβγαινα τέλη δεκαετίας του '70, αρχές του '80. σαν Parker. Μετά στα FM αραιά και που μεχρι το 83-84 και μετά από καμμιά 25αριά χρόνια με ένα 50αράκι cdm 2-3 φορές το χρόνο.

@ *DIMITRIS______TH______* 
Ευτυχώς για καλή μου τύχη δε μπορώ να βάλω κεραία της προκοπής για μεσαία, γιατί διαφορετικά θα το τολμούσα σίγουρα!!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

@ *radiomario* 
Επειδή δε μου περισσεύουν τα 350 για τον Eton 750, γιαυτό ρωτάω για τίποτα άλλο φτηνότερο. :Wink: 
Θα ψάξω για τους δέκτες που αναφέρεις. Βέβαια όπως έγραψα, ότι πιάνω με τις εξωτερικές κεραίες στο Philips b5x23a σχεδόν το πιάνω και (σχετικά εύκολα) στο ραδιόφωνο του αυτοκινήτου, άρα θα πει κανείς τζάμπα ο κόπος, αλλά άλλη χάρη έχει απο εκεί που όταν έχεις τον ίδιο δέκτη χωρίς κεραία να ακούς το φύσημα, και βάζοντας κεραία να ζωντανεύει, κι άλλη να έχεις ένα δέκτη που ξέρεις ότι θα ακους τα πάντα!!!
@ *πολυχρόνης* 
Εκτός από τους 1044 της Θεσ/κης, έχουν κλείσει πολλοί άλλοι περιφερειακοί. Αυτόν που δυσκολεύομαι να ακούσω είναι της Θεσ/κης στους 1179. Πάντως οι τεχνικοί της ΕΡΑ τα δίνουν όλα, και χαίρονται σαν ερασιτέχνες να ακούν ότι τους ακούς στη περιοχή σου!!!!

----------


## geronimo

Και ναι πράγματι μετά από πολλά χρόνια ο ερα Κομοτηνής 1404 KHZ εκπέμπει με διαμόρφωση που ακούγεται!!!!!!!!!!!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ...

----------


## p.gabr

> δυστυχώς οι 1044 των μεσαίων της θεσσαλονίκης έκλεισαν απο το καλοκαίρι του 2012. εκει δούλευα για 34 χρόνια!!!



Βρε παιδια .....γυμνο το.θεμα

Ριχτε καμια φωτοργαφια δεν υπαρχει τιποτα
Δεν θα ηταν ωραιο να ανοιχθει  ενα θεμα η το συγκεκριμενο να προχωρησει , με οτι μπορει ο καθενας να προσθεσει για αυτους τους πομπους

Πχ Για τα Λιοσια τριτο προργαμμα 1386κηζ υπαρχει εκει ακομα ,η τον διαλυσανε

----------


## itta-vitta

trio-1.JPGtrio-2.JPG

http://www.listenersguide.org.uk/pdf...9ds-manual.pdf

Έχω έναν Trio-9R59DS (λαμπάτος). Με ένα μονόπολο 3μ ριγμένο στο πάτωμα, κάνει πολύ καλή λήψη. Κάποτε είχα δύο κομμάτια. Τον έναν τον πούλησα, τον είχα βάλει και στις αγγελίες εδώ, πριν από αρκετό καιρό.

----------

πετρος647 (28-01-13)

----------


## itta-vitta

Επίσης είμαι τυχερός που έχω ένα σπάνιο λαμπάτο το σάμπα-300. Εκτός του έχει πλήρη μπάντα φμ 88-108, έχει την ΜΒ μαρίν μπάντ, από 1,6ΜΗΖ ... 1,7... 1,8... 2.0...
saba-300 (1).jpgsaba-300 (2).jpg
φοβερή λήψη και πράσινο μάτι ΕΜ84. σε οριζόντια θέση, πάνω από το αριστερό ποτενσιόμετρο (φωνής).
Έχει και περιστρεφόμενο φερίτη, εσωτερικά.
01 (1).jpg01 (2).jpg

----------

πετρος647 (28-01-13)

----------


## πολυχρόνης

Ναί είμαι συνταξιούχος ......τρομάρα μου!!!!!

----------


## πολυχρόνης

Εχεις δίκαιο,κάποια στιγμή θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες του χώρου των μεσαίων και βραχαίων κυμάτων του πρώην κέντρου εκπομπής περαίας Θεσσαλονίκης οι πομποί των μεσαίων ήταν δύο(SIEMENS) απο 100 κιλοβάτ ο καθ' ένας προστιθέμενοι παράλληλα έβγαζαν 200 kw. Οι βραχαίοι ήταν τέσσερις (COLINS αμερικάνικοι) 35kw ο καθένας .

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Πολυ θα ηθελα να δω το cobiner  :Smile: 
εκτος και το κανανε αλλιως (εννοω το 100+100 kw)
ισως πραγματι παραλληλα τα linear με κοινη οδηγηση.
Βαλε τις φωτογραφιες Πολυχρονη ειναι παντα ωραιο θεαμα.

Επισης θα ηθελα να υπενθυμισω ,οτι οποιος μπορει ας κανει και
καμια ακροαση 1620κηζ την κυριακη απο τις 8 εως τις 11 το πρωι
Γινονται συνομιλιες απο παλαιους εως και αρχαιους  :Smile:  
τι στο καλο το θεμα λεγεται *Στα ΑΜ υπάρχει ακόμη ζωή!!!!!*

----------

πετρος647 (09-02-13)

----------


## Billisfx

Δεν ξερω τι ληψεις εχετε στα Νοτια παντως ειναι πολυ κριμα να μην μπορει ο καθενας με ενα απλο ραδιοφωνο οπως εγω (Kchibo KK-3107) να μην μπορει να ακουσει Ελληνικους σταθμους (3-4 πιανω εγω) ενω απεναντιας πολλους ξενους.Ευτηχως σημερα επιασαμε εναν,μαλλον ο φιλος ηταν ερασιτεχνης στους 1636 KHz (ραδιο Θεσσαλονικη Ντεβιαλ ελεγε νομιζω) και μερακλωσαμε τοσο πολυ που ηπιαμε μισο μπουκαλι τσιπουρο με την παρεα μου μεχρι που σταματησε πριν καμια ωρα.Δεν ξερω αν τα ΑΜ ψυχοραγουν και φταιει ητε το κρατος η οπως εγραψε και ενας φιλος πιο πανω οι παλιοι αποχωρουν αλλα απο "εμας" που θελουμε ποιοτικη μουσικη υπαρχει διαθεση να ακουσουμε.Θα προτεινα στους Συντονιστες και οποιους εχουν διαθεση μια ξεχωριστη ενοτητα για τα ΑΜ με συχνοτητες,πληροφοριες ακομα και σχολιασμους για ακροατες δινοντας ετσι και πολυτιμες πληροφοριες για οποιοδηποτε εκπομπο για τη ποιοτητα και την εμβελια του.Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι το Νετ ειναι παγκοσμιο και μπορει ο καθενας απο οπουδηποτε να ακουει και να δινει και πληροφοριες αμεσα χωρις την αναγκη να ξερει το τηλ. του καθε εκπομπου.

Υ.Γ Καλοπροαιρετα παντα.

----------


## mrkc777

Γεια σας,

είμαι ο Μάρκος, και στον ελεύθερό μου χρόνο ασχολούμαι, μεταξύ άλλων, και με την ακρόαση σταθμών στα ΑΜ (από μακρά ως βραχέα), σπανίως και FM. Λαμβάνω τους σταθμούς κυρίως με μικρά φορητά ραδιόφωνα "παγκοσμίου λήψεως". Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, καθώς και μια έκκληση για μετατροπές που θα με ενδιέφεραν, θα βρείτε εδώ:

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65254

Βασίλη από Θεσσαλονίκη, συμφωνώ με την πρότασή σου, θα μας βόλευε να υπήρχε ένας ανεπίσημος χάρτης συχνοτήτων με τους "πειρατές" και το πρόγραμμά τους (έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι αδειούχοι λέγονται ραδιοερασιτέχνες και οι υπόλοιποι πειρατές, αλλά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, πάντως μου αρέσουν όλοι).
Πρέπει να πω ότι, τουλάχιστον στην Αττική, ακούγονται πολλοί έλληνες πειρατές στα μεσαία κύματα, ενώ, σε όλη την Ελλάδα, οι κρατικοί πομποί μειώνονται. Εγώ,ας πούμε, χωρίς ιδιαίτερο εξοπλισμό, έχω ακούσει και πειρατές από Κιλκίς και Ξάνθη.
 Σύμφωνα με ξένες ιστοσελίδες (αν δεν κάνω λάθος: και του γνωστού ακροατή από Φινλανδία) η Ελλάδα είναι αυτή τη στιγμή η χώρα με τους ισχυρότερους πειρατικούς σταθμούς μεσαίων κυμάτων στον κόσμο! Κάτι είναι κι αυτό...

----------


## Ακρίτας

Φίλε Μάρκο, καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ.
Η μετατροπή των σύγχρονων  εμπορικών ραδιοφωνικών συσκευών είναι δύσκολη και επικίνδυνη (για τις  συσκευές) υπόθεση λόγω των υλικών και του τρόπου κατασκευής τους  (εξαρτήματα επιφανειακής στήριξης, πλακέτες πολλών επιπέδων κλπ.).  Άλλωστε, όπως έγραψε και άλλος φίλος, οι εργοστασιακές τους ρυμίσεις  ειναι οι βέλτιστες. Αυτό με το οποίο, κατά την άποψή μου μπορείς να  ασχοληθείς είναι τα εκτός του δέκτη σημαντικότατα στοιχεία, όπως η  κεραία, ο συντονιστής της κεραίας, προενισχυτής RF, ακουστικά φίλτρα  κλπ.
Σε ότι αφορά τους ορισμούς, οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες ασχολούνται μόνο  με επικοινωνία σε καθορισμένες συχνότητες και με επίσημη άδεια.  Δυστυχώς για το φάσμα των εμπορικών εκπομπών δεν δίνονται άδειες για  ερασιτεχνική δραστηριότητα με συνέπεια όλοι οι εκπέμποντες ερασιτεχνικά  να θεωρούνται παράνομοι, δηλαδή πειρατές. Πάντως αυτό δεν είναι μόνο  ελληνικό φαινόμενο, το συνταντάμε και στα καλύτερα σπίτια (όπως οι ΗΠΑ).

----------


## mrkc777

Φίλε Ακρίτα, σε ευχαριστώ για την ωραία και κατατοπιστική σου απάντηση!

Θεωρώ τις λήψεις μου ικανοποιητικές, αν και έχω όντως απλό εξοπλισμό, περ. 20-25 μέτρα συρματόσχοινο ως κεραία (το μεγαλύτερο μέρος σε εξωτερικό χώρο βέβαια) καθώς και τον Antenna Coupler DE-32 Τhieking & Koch (που επιτρέπει διάφορες ρυθμίσεις). Προενισχυτή ίσως να μην χρειάζομαι, γιατί δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα στο σήμα (SW) και ψιλοφοβάμαι τον επιπλέον θόρυβο. Τι είναι τα ακουστικά φίλτρα; Eίναι το ύφασμα των ακουστικών;
Δεν ξέρω, πιθανώς να μην το χρειάζομαι.

Για μεσαία και μακρά, προτιμώ την ενσωματωμένη αντέννα φερρίτη των φορητών μου συσκευών, γιατί συνήθως έχουν καλή (αναλόγως το μοντέλο και πολύ καλή) κατευθυντικότητα, γυρνώντας σιγά-σιγά το ραδιοφωνάκι. Για τα μεσαία, σε μερικά ραδιοφωνάκια με βοηθάει σημαντικά και η Loop Antenna AN-200 σε δύσκολες περιπτώσεις.

Όσο για τις πιθανές ή απίθανες μελλοντικές μετατροπές, για το DEGEN DE-1103 θα αφορούσαν (με βάση ξένες ιστοσελίδες και τις δικές μου ακροάσεις) το θέμα της επιλεκτικότητας στα FM στην περίπτωση κοντινών ισχυρών σταθμών:

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65254

Αν βέβαια κάναμε ένα άλμα και πηγαίναμε στην άλλη άκρη ποιότητας των μικρών, δηλ. στους αναλογικούς δέκτες "παγκοσμίου" (?) λήψεως των 10 ευρώ (!!), π.χ. Clatronic WE-611, θα βλέπαμε ότι το συγκεκριμένο ραδιοφωνάκι μετά βίας πιάνει ή καλύτερα δεν πιάνει σταθμούς σε μεσαία και βραχέα, κυρίως είδωλα πιάνει! Στα FM πάει καλύτερα, αλλά μην περιμένετε ούτε ευαισθησία ούτε επιλεκτικότητα! Συγγνώμη για την παρένθεση αυτή, αλλά δεν μπορώ, σε κάποιες συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις, ούτε να διανοηθώ ότι οι εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις είναι οι βέλτιστες... 

Με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα όμως να διαβάσω και σχόλια όλων σας, και για τα δικά σας, διαφορετικά θέματα, για να μάθω και κάτι, διότι, όπως θα γνωρίζετε, δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός και έρχομαι από "άλλη επιστήμη", από την επιστήμη των γλωσσών...

----------


## p.gabr

ΜΑΡΚΟ καλώς ήρθες και από εδώ
ΕΔΩ θα δεις και θα ακούσεις πολλά πράγματα , που και να μην μπορείς να τα πραγματοποιησεις ,θα σε βοηθήσουν στο χομπυ σου

Θα σου δειξω δυο στρατιωτικούς δέκτες με λυχνίες  .ΕΚΕΙ αναφέρονται αρκετά πράγματα έτσι για μια ιστορική ενημέρωση

 O δέκτης R-388
O δέκτης R-390
Eπισης ένας που κατασκεύασα περιέχει πολλές πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα χαρακτηριστικά και τις ορολογίες

----------


## mrkc777

Eυχαριστώ Παναγιώτη!

Πριν συνεχίσω ή μάλλον αρχίσω με την παρουσίαση μικρών ψηφιακών, πρέπει και από τη δική μου πλευρά να σε συγχαρώ για τη μεγάλη δουλειά σου, αν και δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός.

Μια παλαιά "μεγάλη αυθεντία" στον χώρο των Γερμανών DXers, o Nils Schiffhauer, έχει προτείνει τους "FabFour", δηλ. τέσσερις δέκτες που... 
"πρέπει ο καθένας να αρπάξει, αν μπορέσει να τους βρει". 
Eίναι οι εξής:

Collins R-390A/URR
Telefunken E-1800
AOR AR-7030
SDR-14 (για PC)

(Kάπου αλλού διάβασα ότι οι 390 που έφτιαχνε η ίδια η Collins ήταν κατασκευαστικά λίγο καλύτεροι από τους 390 που φτιάχνονταν από άλλες αμερικανικές εταιρείες. Δεν ξέρω, αλλά τα σχέδια, λένε, ήταν τα ίδια.)

----------


## mrkc777

Λοιπόν, όσον αφορά κάποια μικρά ψηφιακά:

Εγώ έχω ας πούμε τον Τecsun PL-390  (βλ. Google).

Έχει ένα Digital-Signal-Processor-Chip που λέγεται SI4734 και δύο μικρά ηχεία. Έτσι είναι πολύ ελαφρύς στο βάρος και πολύ οικονομικός στην κατανάλωση, χρειάζεται και λιγότερες μπαταρίες (3 ΑΑ). Όλα ρυθμίζονται ηλεκτρονικά. Mε ένα κουμπί στην πρόσοψη αλλάζεις φιλτράρισμα bandwidth μεταξύ 1, 2, 4, 6 kHz για όλα τα ΑΜ (LW,MW,SW). Έχει στην πρόσοψη ακόμα και αριθμητικές ενδείξεις για σήμα (dBμV) και S/N-Ratio (dB) που λειτουργούν κανονικότατα (AM και FM) ανάλογα με αυτό που πιάνεις (για ακρίβεια δεν ξέρω). (Στα ΑΜ δεν το αφήνει να πάει πάνω από 63 dBμV και 25 dB αντίστοιχα.) (Το αυτί μας βέβαια πάντα κρίνει... καλύτερα!)

Λήψη ΑΜ: _πολύ καλή_ σε SW και MW, _μέτρια_ σε LW. Λήψη FM: _πολύ καλή_ (εντυπωσιακή επιλεκτικότητα). Ήχος: _καλός_ (δύο ηχεία, αλλά μικρά). 
Kατασκευή: _πολύ καλή_ (εκτός από το στηριγματάκι που σπάει εύκολα).

Φόρτιση επαναφορτιζόμενων μπαταριών που σταματάει αυτόματα, όπως στα κινητά τηλέφωνα. Διάφορες δυνατότητες σκαναρίσματος και αποθήκευσης για οποιαδήποτε μπάντα. 
Έξοδοι: εξωτερ. κεραίας για SW ή FM, ακουστικών, Line-In.  

Μειονεκτήματα για την κατηγορία του; Δύσκολο να βρω κάτι σημαντικό! Λείπoυν ας πούμε διακόπτες όπως "DX/Local" και "Low/High" για τον ήχο, oι συχνότητες SW δεν ξεπερνούν τα 21950 kHz, ενώ υπάρχουν και ραδιοφωνάκια με λιγότερο εγγενή θόρυβο σε LW/MW/SW. (Λόγω του chip ή παρά την ύπαρξη του chip, δεν ξέρω.)
Επίσης: Oι πολλές δυνατότητες και τα πολύ μικρά γράμματα στα πλήκτρα δεν διευκολύνουν τον χειρισμό της συσκευής, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή.

Aλλά δοκιμάστε, ας πούμε, από Αττική να πιάσετε έναν σταθμό από Μόναχο στους 801 kHz (μεσαία). Ακούγονται και ελληνικά τραγούδια πού και πού. Πρόκειται για τον γερμανικό κρατικό "Bayern Plus", αλλά ο διευθυντής του είναι, όντως, Έλληνας! Nωρίς το πρωί ή τα βράδια/νύχτα δεν χρειαζόμαστε υποχρεωτικά τη βοήθεια από Loop Antenna (έχω την ΑΝ-200), επειδή επαρκεί ο ενσωματωμένος φερίτης του ραδιοφώνου, εφόσον γυρίσουμε το ραδιόφωνο κατάλληλα. Αλλά χρησιμοποιώντας την Loop φτάνουμε, αναλόγως τις συνθήκες μετάδοσης, έως και την ένδειξη 25 dB (S/N) του PL-390.

----------


## mrkc777

Ας κάνουμε ένα ταξίδι στην Ολλανδία (όχι αεροπορικό, αλλά μέσω διαδικτύου!) κι ας ακούσουμε, από ένα χειροποίητο ραδιοφωνάκι που βρίσκεται εκεί και το χειριζόμαστε όπως θέλουμε, τους... έλληνες ραδιοπειρατές τα βράδια! Ναι, ακούγονται κάποιοι!

(Βεβαίως και όποιον άλλο σταθμό LW/MW/SW θέλουμε, με λήψη Ολλανδίας βέβαια.)

Νομίζω είναι μια καλή λύση για να ελέγχουν οι σταθμοί ζωντανά το σήμα τους σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις!

http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/

----------

PARKER (18-08-15)

----------


## fuzz

χτες το απογευμα ειπα να ακουσω λιγο παραπανω απο τους 1600 Kc/s
ακουγα αρκετη ωρα , εδω ενα μικρο δειγμα

----------


## gregpro

Έτσι  είναι. Τα  μεσαία δεν πρόκειται  να πεθάνουν  ποτέ!! Πολλοί  είναι  αυτοί  που  κάνουν  ακόμα  εκπομπές, από τους  1200  και  πάνω. Εμείς  εδώ  στη  Θεσσαλονίκη  έχουμε  έναν  που  βγαίνει  κάπου  στους 1500 (studio 2) και  έναν  με  πολύ  δυνατό  σήμα, κάποιες  φορές  βγαίνει  στους  1611  αλλά  συνήθως  πιο  πάνω (radio  devil). Το  βράδυ  παίζει  λαικά  και  το  πρωί  παλιά  ντίσκο  τραγούδια. Υπάρχουν  και  τα  βραχέα  κύματα (SW-KW)  που  έχουν  ακόμα  μεγαλύτερη  διάδοση  από  τα  μεσαία (MW-AM). Εκεί  μπορεί κανείς  να  ακούσει  εκπομπές  από  όλο  τον πλανήτη. Έχω  ακούσει  και  Έλληνες  στα  βραχέα! Τα  παλιά  καλά  ραδιόφωνα  με  λυχνίες που  επισκευάζω  πιάνουν  και  τις  τρεις  μπάντες  (μακρά-μεσαία-βραχέα) Κάθε  βράδυ  για  κανένα  μισάωρο  ακούω  μεσαία  και  βραχέα. Παρ'όλο  που  λένε  ότι  ο  ήχος  δεν  είναι  τόσο  καλός  όσο  των  υπερβραχέων (FM), εμένα  μου  αρέσει. Μου  ακούγεται  πιο  ταξιδεμένος, σα  να έχει  έρθει  από  άλλη  εποχή (η  αλήθεια  είναι  ότι  όντως, τα  κύματα  έχουν ταξιδέψει  στην  ιονόσφαιρα) Ο  λόγος  που  τα  μεσαία  έχουν  ακόμα  ζωή, κατά  τη  γνώμη  μου είναι  επειδή  στα  μεσαία  βγαίνεις  πιο  εύκολα  και ακούγεσαι πιο  μακριά. Επίσης, τα  FM  έχουν  πλέον  "βρωμίσει". Δεν  υπάρχουν  κενές  συχνότητες  και  οι  σταθμοί  παίζουν  μόνο  για  το  συμφέρον  τους,βάζοντας  άπειρες  διαφημίσεις. Οπότε,αν  προσπαθήσει  ένας  πειραματιστής-ερασιτέχνης  να  βγει  στα  FM, είται  θα  φάει  κάρφωμα  από  τους  "νόμιμους" σταθμούς, είτε  δε θα  ακούγεται μακριά. Έτσι, τα AM και  τα  βραχέα  είναι  οι  καλύτερες  λύσεις και  έχουν  αυτή  τη  μαγεία  που  δε  θα  βρεις  στα  FM. Αυτά  είχα  να  πω, συγχαρητήρια σε  όλους  όσους  ακούν  ακόμα  μεσαία. Να  ξέρετε  ότι  χάρη  σ'αυτούς  που εκπέμπουν και  χάρη  σ'αυτούς  που  ακούν, τα  μεσαία  και  τα  βραχέα  θα συνεχίσουν  να έχουν  ζωή!!

----------

angel_grig (17-08-15), 

CybEng (17-08-15)

----------


## makis 20

εγώ δεν έζησα την εποχή των μεσαίων κυματων αλλά από τότε που τα ανακάλυψα ακούω αρκετά συχνά κυρίως το βράδυ γιατί πιάνουν καλύτερα και έχω πετύχει αρκετούς ελληνικούς σταθμούς που παίζονται διάφορα ηδη μουσικης  και πιστεύω ότι και μέλλον θα υπάρχει ζωη στα μεσαία λόγο του πλεονεκτήματος που έχουν.

----------


## crown

Φιλε Κωστα από την  Αρτα πιο πρόγραμμα είναι αυτό που δουλευειs στον υπολογιστη σου με αυτό το Tuner που βλεπω και αν είναι FREE

----------


## nikknikk4

scanner με USB TV STICK 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62988&

κοιταξε και την υπογραφη του *fuzz


*

----------


## itta-vitta

Ξαναβγήκα στα μεσαία, πριν από ενάμισι χρόνο και μετά από απουσία 27-28 ετών περίπου από το 1986 (ραδιοπειρα-μα-τική δράση από το 1974-1986),  δηλ όχι ακριβώς στα μεσαία,  εκτός μπάντας των μεσαίων, αρχή των βραχέων ή αλλιώς στα αμερικάνικα μεσαία που πάνε μέχρι τους 1710 ΚΗΖ, στις πειρα(μα)τικές συχνότητες 1611 ΚΗΖ έως 1710 ή και παραπάνω. Βγαίνει πολύς κόσμος οι περισσότεροι είναι η νέα γενιά ραδιοπειρα(ματισ)τών και λιγότεροι οι παλιοί από τη 10ετία '70 και '80 Βρήκα κάποιους από τα παλιά που κάναμε συνομιλίες. Βγαίνουμε με γραφικά ονόματα (Παιδιά του Βορρά-Λάκης Φαλάκρας & Σάκης Ξενύχτης ο φίλος και συνεργάτης μου), παίζουμε τραγούδια λαϊκής υποκουλτούρας '60-'70 (Αναγνωστάκη, Μιχαλόπουλο, Μπουρνέλη, Ζαγοραίο, Μπίλλη, Καφάση κλπ.), έτσι για την πλάκα, ανταλλάσσουμε πληροφορίες τεχνικής φύσεως, παίρνουμε δίνουμε κοντρόλ ισχύος σήματος, διαμόρφωσης τραγουδιού, μικροφώνου όπως παλιά.
pirate_radio_paidia_toy_Borra.jpg

----------

CybEng (26-08-15)

----------


## itta-vitta

> Φιλε Κωστα από την  Αρτα πιο πρόγραμμα είναι αυτό που δουλευειs στον υπολογιστη σου με αυτό το Tuner που βλεπω και αν είναι FREE




Αυτός είναι ένας πολύ καλός δέκτης για pc με πολλές δυνατότητες

http://www.winradio.com

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WinRadio-WR-...item58be941403

----------


## itta-vitta

Μια πολύ καλή και οικονομική λύση για ακροάσεις στις ραδιοπειρα(μα)τικές μπάντες, 1610 - 1710 ΚΗΖ είναι ο Tecsun PL310

http://tecsunradio.cantonmade.com/fi...-download1.pdf

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TECSUN-PL310...item3cf438cad6

----------


## nikknikk4

> Φιλε Κωστα από την Αρτα πιο πρόγραμμα είναι αυτό που δουλευειs στον υπολογιστη σου με αυτό το Tuner που βλεπω και αν είναι FREE








> Αυτός είναι ένας πολύ καλός δέκτης για pc με πολλές δυνατότητες
> 
> http://www.winradio.com
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WinRadio-WR-...item58be941403





εκτός του οτι είναι άσχετο της ερώτησης του 

*crown*



US *$849.00*

Πολλά τα λεφτά Άρη
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKe8S7beC6s

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Για το βίντεο του Fuzz έχω να πω ότι οι μεσαιατζήδες που έχει, είναι με πολύ καλή  διαμόρφωση και χωρίς παράσιτα, εδώ μια τηλεόραση να είναι stby το ακούς στα μεσαία. Ίσως αποσυμφορήθηκε η μπάντα. α ναι μπορεί ο δέκτης να δουλεύει και ένα φίλτρο ακουστικών δε ξέρω αλλά δείχνει να κόβει σφυρίγματα λήψης των ΑΜ.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Για το βίντεο του Fuzz έχω να πω ότι οι μεσαιατζήδες που έχει, είναι με πολύ καλή  διαμόρφωση και χωρίς παράσιτα, εδώ μια τηλεόραση να είναι stby το ακούς στα μεσαία. Ίσως αποσυμφορήθηκε η μπάντα. α ναι μπορεί ο δέκτης να δουλεύει και ένα φίλτρο ακουστικών δε ξέρω αλλά δείχνει να κόβει σφυρίγματα λήψης των ΑΜ.





Θόρυβο στα μεσαία φέρνουν ακόμη και οι λάμπες φωτισμού οικονομίας της νέας τεχνολογίας καθώς και οι λοιπές ηλεκτρικές συσκευές (ψυγεία). Γενικά ο θόρυβος έχει αυξηθεί μέσα στα σπίτια, όσον αφορά τη λήψη σε δέκτη για ακρόαση στα μεσαία. Όταν θέλω να ακούσω βγαίνω στο μπαλκόνι.

----------


## gregpro

Όσοι  έχουν περισσότερη  πείρα  στους  πομπούς,μπορούν  να  μου πουν  περίπου  τι  εμβέλεια  έχει  μια  504  στα  350  βολτ; Κατά  καιρούς  κάνω  εκπομπές,η  κεραία  μου  είναι  μονόπολο,οριζόντια  50  μέτρα, ακούγομαι  καθαρά  λίγο  μετά  τους  1400

----------


## nikosp

> Όσοι  έχουν περισσότερη  πείρα  στους  πομπούς,μπορούν  να  μου πουν  περίπου  τι  εμβέλεια  έχει  μια  504  στα  350  βολτ; Κατά  καιρούς  κάνω  εκπομπές,η  κεραία  μου  είναι  μονόπολο,οριζόντια  50  μέτρα, ακούγομαι  καθαρά  λίγο  μετά  τους  1400



Δέν νομίζω ότι μπορεί κάποιος να σου πεί με αυτα που λές την εμβέλεια που μπορεί να έχει το μηχανημά σου
Εξαρτάται από τόσους παράγοντες ....

----------


## kostas30

φιλε μου την εμβελια την κανει η κεραια και οχι ο πομπος εγω με ενα τετοιο μηχανακι μιλαω με ολη την ελλαδα ειναι πολυ οι παραγοντες που παιζουν ρολο στο ποσο και που θα ακουστεις.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Όσοι  έχουν περισσότερη  πείρα  στους  πομπούς,μπορούν  να  μου πουν  περίπου  τι  εμβέλεια  έχει  μια  504  στα  350  βολτ; Κατά  καιρούς  κάνω  εκπομπές,η  κεραία  μου  είναι  μονόπολο,οριζόντια  50  μέτρα, ακούγομαι  καθαρά  λίγο  μετά  τους  1400



350 βολτ η τάση λειτουργίας να υποθέσω ότι είναι "καθαρή" η τάση (υπό φορτίο) και επίσης να υποθέσω ότι σου τραβάει στο συντονισμό 180 μιλλΑ κατά τα συνήθη, έχεις ένα μηχάνημα ισχύος περίπου 40 βαττ. Αν η κεραία σου είναι σε κάποιο ύψος να υποθέσω πάλι, ότι πάει από τη μια ταράτσα πολυκατοικίας στην άλλη (πχ απέναντι) και αν οι γειώσεις σου είναι καλές, έχεις τη δυνατότητα να ακουστείς στο Ν Θεσ/νίκης, λίγο Πιερία και λίγο Χαλκιδική, γενικά λίγο απ' όλα, στους όμορους νομούς Κιλκίς, Σέρρες, Ημαθίας, Πέλλας. Δεν έχεις κάνει συνομιλία με κάποιον;
Αυτοταλάντωτο είναι το μηχάνημα ή με βαθμίδες (ταλ - εξ);

----------


## gregpro

Η  κεραία  είναι  καλά  τεντωμένη,σε  ύψος  6-7 μέτρων από   τη  γη και  γύρω-γύρω  δεν έχει  εμπόδια.Συνολικό  μήκος  κεραίας  50  μέτρα,κάθοδος  8  μέτρα, από  μονωτήρα  σε  μονωτήρα 42  μέτρα.Επίσης γνωρίζω  ότι  η  κεραία  παίζει  το  βασικότερο ρόλο  στην  εκπομπή.

----------


## itta-vitta

> φιλε μου την εμβελια την κανει η κεραια και οχι ο πομπος εγω με ενα τετοιο μηχανακι μιλαω με ολη την ελλαδα ειναι πολυ οι παραγοντες που παιζουν ρολο στο ποσο και που θα ακουστεις.




Φυσικά θα μπορούσες να ακουστείς και αρκετά πιο μακρυά, όπως λέει ο φίλος ο Κώστας 2000, αν έχεις κεραία δίπολο και σε καλό ύψος, γραμμή μεταφοράς, καλές γειώσεις κλπ. Με το μονόπολο τα πράγματα περιορίζονται αρκετά. Εξαρτάται φυσικά και από τη διάδοση. Θυμάμαι σχετικά πρόσφατα, σε κύκλωμα που είμασταν, ο φίλος ο Πάνος ο Συλβάνια από Ξάνθη, έβγαινε δοκιμαστικά με 504 στα 350 όπως εσύ και τον άκουσαν οι συντοπίτες σου οι Ράδιο Θερμαϊκός και Πέϊντερ, που ήταν στο κύκλωμα. Έβγαινε κι αυτός με μονόπολο, αλλά οι Θερμαϊκός και Πέϊντερ άκουγαν με καλούς δέκτες και κεραία πομπού.

----------


## gregpro

Το  μηχάνημα  είναι  αυτοταλάντωτο  και  η  εκπομπή  δε γίνεται  από  εδώ. Εκπέμπω  από  ένα  χωριό  λίγο  μετά  τα τέμπη.350 βολτ  υπό  φορτίο.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Το  μηχάνημα  είναι  αυτοταλάντωτο  και  η  εκπομπή  δε γίνεται  από  εδώ. Εκπέμπω  από  ένα  χωριό  λίγο  μετά  τα τέμπη.350 βολτ  υπό  φορτίο.




============
Είδα "Καλαμαριά" που γράφει το προφίλ σου. Πάντως από ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα μη περιμένεις και πάρα πολλά. 
Βάλε μια ταλάντωση και δώσε στην 504 500-550 βολτ. Θα δεις διαφορά.

----------


## nikosp

> Το  μηχάνημα  είναι  αυτοταλάντωτο  και  η  εκπομπή  δε γίνεται  από  εδώ. Εκπέμπω  από  ένα  χωριό  λίγο  μετά  τα τέμπη.350 βολτ  υπό  φορτίο.



Υπό φορτίο πόσα miliamper 'τραβάει' το τελικό σου στάδιο ?
Τι στάσιμα έχεις ?

----------


## gregpro

Στάσιμα  δεν  έχω μετρήσει,δεν  έχω  όργανα. Η  ερώτησή  μου  σχετικά  με  την  εμβέλεια,υφίσταται  με  την  προυπόθεση  ότι  το  μηχάνημα  δουλεύει  κανονικά,δηλαδή  τραβώντας  περίπου  150  μιλλιαμπέρ. Το  δικό  μου  όμως  για κάποιο  λόγο  τραβάει  μόνο  60. Έχω  δοκιμάσει  διάφορες  σπείρες  στο  πηνίο  εξόδου,τα μιλιαμπέρ ανέβαιναν  κάπως,αλλά  το  μηχάνημα  εμφάνιζε  αστάθεια  και  η βελόνα  τρεμόπαιζε. Σταθεροποιείται  μόνο  στα  60. Να  σημειώσω  ότι  το  σχέδιο  είναι  δοκιμασμένο  και  η  κατασκευή σε πλακέτα. Το έχω ελέγξει πολλές  φορές  και  δε  βρήκα  πρόβλημα. Το  δοκιμαστικό  κατσαβίδι  ανάβει  όταν  το  πλησιάσω  στην άνοδο. Πάντως, αν  δούλευε  κανονικά,θα  έπιανε  δύο  νομούς;

----------


## itta-vitta

> Στάσιμα  δεν  έχω μετρήσει,δεν  έχω  όργανα. Η  ερώτησή  μου  σχετικά  με  την  εμβέλεια,υφίσταται  με  την  προυπόθεση  ότι  το  μηχάνημα  δουλεύει  κανονικά,δηλαδή  τραβώντας  περίπου  150  μιλλιαμπέρ. Το  δικό  μου  όμως  για κάποιο  λόγο  τραβάει  μόνο  60. Έχω  δοκιμάσει  διάφορες  σπείρες  στο  πηνίο  εξόδου,τα μιλιαμπέρ ανέβαιναν  κάπως,αλλά  το  μηχάνημα  εμφάνιζε  αστάθεια  και  η βελόνα  τρεμόπαιζε. Σταθεροποιείται  μόνο  στα  60. Να  σημειώσω  ότι  το  σχέδιο  είναι  δοκιμασμένο  και  η  κατασκευή σε πλακέτα. Το έχω ελέγξει πολλές  φορές  και  δε  βρήκα  πρόβλημα. Το  δοκιμαστικό  κατσαβίδι  ανάβει  όταν  το  πλησιάσω  στην άνοδο. Πάντως, αν  δούλευε  κανονικά,θα  έπιανε  δύο  νομούς;



=================
Έχεις αυτά τα προβλήματα επειδη η 504 δουλεύει  αυτοταλάντωτη. Φτιάξε βαθμίδες ταλ - εξ. Το αυτοταλάντωτο δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο. Αν η 504 είναι φίλιπς ή βάλβο ή άλλη καλή μάρκα μπορεί να τραβήξει μέχρι 220 μιλλΑ. Αν είναι πχ Ούλτρον ή άλλη φθηνή μάρκα, μέχρι 180-190 μιλλΑ.

----------


## itta-vitta

Ακόμη, δεν μπορείς να μετρήσεις στάσιμα με κεραία μονόπολο.

----------


## itta-vitta

Πιθανόν δεν θα είναι καλή η κατασκευή του πηνίου ταλαντώσεως. Και αυτά που κυκλοφορούσαν κάποτε  στο εμπόριο με την κυψελοειδή περιέλιξη, δεν ήταν ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## gregpro

Η  504  είναι  GEB (Giant  Electronics  Brand.)Όσο  για  το  πηνίο  ταλαντώσεως  το  τύλιξα  εγώ,60+20  σπείρες  με  σύρμα  0,50.

----------


## nikosp

Στό ρεύμα που 'τραβάει' η τελευταία ενισχύτρια σου παίζει ρόλο και η οδήγηση
Η ισχύς του σήματος δηλαδή που έχει στην εισοδό της
Εάν φτιάξεις μια πιό επαγγελματική έκδοση του πομπού αυτού με
1-ταλάντωση προτιμότερο όχι ελεύθερη
2-διαμόρφωση
3-οδίγηση 
4-ενισχύτρια εξόδου όπως στην περίπτωσή σου την 504 θα έχεις πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα

----------


## p.gabr

Όλα αυτά που λέτε ισχύουν ,αλλά στο πρόβλημα ξεκινάμε από την αρχή. 

Το όργανο να σου το έχεις ελέγξει? Βαλτου 10 βόλτ μέσω μίας αντίστασης 100ωμ πρέπει να έχεις ένδειξη 100ma

----------

gregpro (26-08-15)

----------


## gregpro

Διαμορφώνω  με  έναν  τρανσιστορικό  ενισχυτή  τριών  εισόδων,αγνώστων  στοιχείων. Το  μόνο  που  γράφει  απέξω  :PA  AMPLIFIER . Είναι με  μετασχηματιστή  εξόδου. Όταν ανάβω  τον  ενισχυτή,η  βελόνα  τείνει  να  κινηθεί  προς  τα  πάνω. Nikosp έχεις  δίκαιο,το  αυτοταλάντωτο  με  μία  μόνο  λυχνία  είναι  αρκετά  μπακάλικο,αλλά  είναι  η πρώτη μου  κατασκευή  πομπού  και  θέλω  να  τη  δουλέψω. Το  σχέδιο  είναι  από  μέλος  του  φόρουμ,δοκιμασμένο. QUOTE=p.gabr;723613]Όλα αυτά που λέτε ισχύουν ,αλλά στο πρόβλημα ξεκινάμε από την αρχή. 

Το όργανο να σου το έχεις ελέγξει? Βαλτου 10 βόλτ μέσω μίας αντίστασης 100ωμ πρέπει να έχεις ένδειξη 100ma[/QUOTE]
Μου  πέρασε  κι  εμένα  στην  αρχή  αυτή η  σκέψη,μήπως  είναι  ελλατωματικό  το όργανο. Όταν  ξαναπάω  χωριό  θα  το  ελέγξω  και  θα  σας  πω. Σας  ευχαριστώ  όλους  για τη  βοήθεια  και το  ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## nikosp

> Διαμορφώνω  με  έναν  τρανσιστορικό  ενισχυτή  τριών  εισόδων,αγνώστων  στοιχείων. Το  μόνο  που  γράφει  απέξω  :PA  AMPLIFIER . Είναι με  μετασχηματιστή  εξόδου. Όταν ανάβω  τον  ενισχυτή,η  βελόνα  τείνει  να  κινηθεί  προς  τα  πάνω. Nikosp έχεις  δίκαιο,το  αυτοταλάντωτο  με  μία  μόνο  λυχνία  είναι  αρκετά  μπακάλικο,αλλά  είναι  η πρώτη μου  κατασκευή  πομπού  και  θέλω  να  τη  δουλέψω. Το  σχέδιο  είναι  από  μέλος  του  φόρουμ,δοκιμασμένο.



Δέν είπα να μην το δουλέψεις
Απλά σου είπα ότι αυτό είναι το ελάχιστο ενός πομπού και δέν πρέπει να περιμένεις και πάρα πολλά πράγματα
Χρησιμοποιησέ το σαν πρώτη εφαρμογή και να μήν σε ενδιαφέρει εάν δέν φτάνει και πάρα πολύ μακριά
Αυτό που θα πρέπει να σε ενδιαφέρει είναι να προσπαθήσεις να καταλάβεις όσο το δυνατόν την λειτουργία του κάνοντας μερικές μεταβολές στα σοιχεία του
Ετοιμάσου μετα από λίγο καιρό να βρείς κάτι πιό αξιόλογο σάν σχέδιο με την κατασκευή ενός πομπού με τα μέρη που σου περιέγραψα
Καλή συνέχεια

----------

gregpro (26-08-15)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Η  κεραία  είναι  καλά  τεντωμένη,σε  ύψος  6-7 μέτρων από   τη  γη και  γύρω-γύρω  δεν έχει  εμπόδια.Συνολικό  μήκος  κεραίας  50  μέτρα,κάθοδος  8  μέτρα, από  μονωτήρα  σε  μονωτήρα 42  μέτρα.Επίσης γνωρίζω  ότι  η  κεραία  παίζει  το  βασικότερο ρόλο  στην  εκπομπή.



Άν προσπαθείς να δουλέψεις αυτή τη κεραία λίγο πάνω από τους 1400 KHz έχεις μια κεραία μήκους λ/4 ξαπλωμένη πάνω από τη γή. Αυτό μας δίνει (πιθανώς) μιαν σύνθετη αντίσταση λίγα Ω (ίσως 1 -2). Με λίγα λόγια το μηχάνημα βλέπει την κεραία περίπου ως βραχυκύκλωμα. 

Αλλά βρε Γρηγόρη δεν μπορεί να γίνει δουλειά με μαντεψιές. Δώσε κάποιο διάγραμμα, σχέδιο του κυκλώματος εξόδου, κατιτίς τέλος πάντων.

----------


## itta-vitta

Πάω πίσω στη συζήτηση που έχει σχέση με τον τίτλο του θέματος "στα ΑΜ υπάρχει ακόμη ζωή". Ζωή υπάρχει και μάλιστα πάρα πολύ. Τα κυκλώματα μέσα σε λίγη ώρα γίνονται βραχυκυκλώματα, μαζεύονται πολλοί, παρεμβολές, ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο. Γεμίζει η μπάντα των μεσαίων από τους 1611 ΚΗΖ μέχρι τους 1750. Δεν υπάρχει κενός χώρος να κάνεις δοκιμές ή συνομιλία με κάποιον. Η νέα γενιά ραδιοπειρα(ματισ)τών δουλεύουν πλλ και οδηγούν λίνεαρ. Τα λίνεαρ ως επί το πλείστον είναι με φάρους. Ο πιο χαμηλός σταθμός σε ισχύ είναι στα 3-4 κιλοβάττ και οι ισχυροί φτάνουν μέχρι τα 35 κιλοβαττ. Κάτι λίγοι "ραδιοβρυκόλλακες" που ξαναζωντανέψαμε ύστερα από πολλά χρόνια απουσίας από τα μεσαία, βγαίνουμε με παλιάς κοπής μηχανήματα. Ταλάντωση Χάρλεϋ, μπάφερ, έξοδο και ανοδική διαμόρφωση. Ξεκίνησα με ανακατασκευασμένα παλιά "λείψανα" πομπών. Βγήκα στην αρχή με μια 6ν6 - ελ519 στα 600, ύστερα με 6λ6 - 2Χ6146 στα 700 και μετά με ελ90-ελ36-813 στα 1500ν και μετά αναβάθμιση στα 2200. Τώρα βγαίνω με 6ag7-el504-GU81 στα 3κν/550μιλλΑ, ισχύς κοντά στο κιλοβαττ, διαμόρφωση ανοδική με 35άρη ντουμπλεξ και τελικό audio 2Χ811. Ακούγομαι καλά σ' όλη την Ελλάδα. Ίσως να είμαι και ο πιο χαμηλός σε ισχύ ραδιοπειρα(μα)τικός σταθμός στα μεσαία. Από τις συνομιλίες που έχω κάνει δεν έχω ακούσει άλλον με μικρότερο μηχάνημα. Οι άλλοι "μικροί" είναι με 2Χ4-1000, με 4ΧΓΥ81 και μετά πάμε στους φάρους.
pirate_radio_paidia_toy_Borra.jpg

----------


## itta-vitta

Από τον "Ερασιτέχνη" του Ποπ-22w, διπλό τεύχος αρ. 10-11
01.jpg02.jpg03.jpg
κάν'τε κλικ στις εικόνες για μεγέθυνση.

----------


## CybEng

Το αυτοκουνάμενο στα MW  με την μεταλλική λυχνία 1619 και τροφοδοσία από ανόρθωση δικτύου που είχε δημοσιεύσει ο POP22 το είχε κατασκευάσει κανένας παλαίουρας ;

Θυμάμαι που στις οδηγίες λειτουργίας έγραφε κάτι σαν : " ... ακουμπήστε το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι στο κέλυφος της λυχνίας και αν ανάψει τουμπάρετε το φις στην πρίζα για να μην πάθετε ηλεκτροπληξία ... "      :-@

.... Και  σήμερα η νεολαία θεωρεί extreme sport το chat στο φατσοβιβλίο   :Smile: )

----------


## fuzz

άλλη μια χθεσινή λήψη με το rtl sdr στικακι στον υπολογιστή
κεραία 10 μ σύρμα σε ανοιχτη αγροτική περιοχη

----------


## itta-vitta

> Το αυτοκουνάμενο στα MW  με την μεταλλική λυχνία 1619 και τροφοδοσία από ανόρθωση δικτύου που είχε δημοσιεύσει ο POP22 το είχε κατασκευάσει κανένας παλαίουρας ;
> 
> Θυμάμαι που στις οδηγίες λειτουργίας έγραφε κάτι σαν : " ... ακουμπήστε το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι στο κέλυφος της λυχνίας και αν ανάψει τουμπάρετε το φις στην πρίζα για να μην πάθετε ηλεκτροπληξία ... "      :-@
> 
> .... Και  σήμερα η νεολαία θεωρεί extreme sport το chat στο φατσοβιβλίο  )




Το ίδιο σχέδιο, ναι, αλλά όχι με την ίδια λυχνία. Ένα διοδάκι στη φάση και ο ουδέτερος στο σασί. Τα διοδάκια και οι μετασχηματιστές εκείνα τα χρόνια κόστιζαν, εκτός αν βρήσκαμε υλικά από παλιά λαμπάτα ραδιόφωνα.

----------

CybEng (30-08-15)

----------


## itta-vitta

> Απάντηση με παράθεση
> άλλη μια χθεσινή λήψη με το rtl sdr στικακι στον υπολογιστή
> κεραία 10 μ σύρμα σε ανοιχτη αγροτική περιοχη




Αυτός είναι ο δέκτης;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-0-Digi...item3cf67ab3b5

----------


## itta-vitta

Αυτό μου φαίνεται καλύτερο αλλά είναι πιο ακριβό
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100KHz-1-7GH...item3a940f3503

----------


## fuzz

> Αυτό μου φαίνεται καλύτερο αλλά είναι πιο ακριβό
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100KHz-1-7GH...item3a940f3503



οπως τα λες itta-vitta 
το δευτερο εχει κ upconerter που χρειαζεται για να κατεβαινει κατω απο 28 MHz - to στικακι μονο του παει απο 28 ΜHz εως 1.7 GHz
κ βεβαια καλη κεραια για να εχει αποδοση!!!!

----------


## itta-vitta

> οπως τα λες itta-vitta 
> το δευτερο εχει κ upconerter που χρειαζεται για να κατεβαινει κατω απο 28 MHz - to στικακι μονο του παει απο 28 ΜHz εως 1.7 GHz
> κ βεβαια καλη κεραια για να εχει αποδοση!!!!





Η τιμή του stick είναι πολύ καλή, κάτω από 7 ευρώ και free shipping, να αγόραζα ένα, αλλά ebay και paypal είναι μπλοκαρισμένα. 
Η απερχόμενη κυβέρνηση υποσχέθηκε ότι θα λήξει το capital control. Το διάβασα στο yahoo - ειδήσεις

----------


## p.gabr

> Τώρα βγαίνω με 6ag7-el504-GU81 στα 3κν/550μιλλΑ, ισχύς κοντά στο κιλοβαττ, διαμόρφωση ανοδική με 35άρη ντουμπλεξ και τελικό audio 2Χ811. Ακούγομαι καλά σ' όλη την Ελλάδα. Ίσως να είμαι και ο πιο χαμηλός σε ισχύ ραδιοπειρα(μα)τικός σταθμός στα μεσαία. Από τις συνομιλίες που έχω κάνει δεν έχω ακούσει άλλον με μικρότερο μηχάνημα. Οι άλλοι "μικροί" είναι με 2Χ4-1000, με 4ΧΓΥ81 και μετά πάμε στους φάρους.
> pirate_radio_paidia_toy_Borra.jpg




Και εσείς εκεί πάνω βρε αδελφάκι μου το έχετε παραξεφτυλισει το βαττ, σας ξέρω όλους έναν και έναν

Εντάξει δεν λέω καλά  τα πάτε απο μηχανήματα, καμία φωτογραφική μηχανή εχετε;;;;

----------


## crown

Αντε βρε Παναγιωτη βαλε καμμια photo .....ξερειs εσυ.!!!!!

----------


## itta-vitta

> Και εσείς εκεί πάνω βρε αδελφάκι μου το έχετε παραξεφτυλισει το βαττ, σας ξέρω όλους έναν και έναν
> 
> Εντάξει δεν λέω καλά  τα πάτε απο μηχανήματα, καμία φωτογραφική μηχανή εχετε;;;;



====================
Μας γνωρίζεις Παναγιώτη, αφού είχες κάνει εγγραφή στην ιστοσελίδα του Πάνου του Συλβάνια - Ράδιο-80 και τα λέγαμε. Μετά αφ' ότου είδα κιλοβατικά μηχανήματα κάποιων φίλων, βαριά και ασήκωτα, σε μεταλλικές ντουλάπες βαριά θηρία, με μετασχηματιστές επίσης θηρία, 150 και 200 κιλά ο καθένας, που τους μετέφεραν με κλαρκ και με αυτοκινούμενα γερανάκια, ντρέπομαι να δείξω τα δικά τα "σκουπίδια" και τα "ψόφια".

----------

p.gabr (28-08-15)

----------


## itta-vitta

Όσο για φωτογραφίες ο φίλος και συνεργάτης μου Σάκης Ξενύχτης, έχει ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες στο facebook. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν ακόμη, δεν έχω λογαριασμό στο facebook. Τις έχω κάπου σ' ένα φορητό σκληρό δίσκο. Έχω κάτι σκόρπιες στο λάπτοπ, θα τις ανεβάσω.

----------


## itta-vitta

Αυτό είναι ένα "σκουπίδι" κατασκευασμένο προ πολλών ετών, σ' ένα σασί από καμένο 100άρη ντούμπλεξ, ανακατασκευασμένο. Τα χρόνια εκείνα ήταν δυσεύρετα τα σασί. Είναι μια 6ag7 ταλαντ. Χάρλευ και μια ελ504, στα 500ν / 220 μιλλΑ στην έξοδο. Είχα 50ρήσει την έξοδο για να βάλω γέφυρα να μετρήσω ισχύ. Το "σκουπίδι" έβγαζε κάπου 70 βαττ και ακουγόταν πολύ καλά. Το χρησιμοποιώ σαν ταλαντ - μπάφερ. Αναγκάστηκα να ρίξω την ισχύ στα 17-18 βαττ για να οδηγήσω σωστά την ΓΥ81
01.jpg02.jpg

----------

p.gabr (28-08-15)

----------


## itta-vitta

Αυτή είναι η βαθμίδα εξόδου ΓΥ81 στα 3000ν / 550 μιλλΑ. Στην αρχή δούλευε χαμηλά, 2200ν / 300 μιιλΑ. Ο κλασικός μεταβλητός εξόδου ΥΤ, αντικαταστάθηκε με κενού, γιατί σπινθήριζε στη διαμόρφωση.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59222Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59223Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59224

----------

p.gabr (28-08-15)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Πάω πίσω στη συζήτηση που έχει σχέση με τον τίτλο του θέματος "στα ΑΜ υπάρχει ακόμη ζωή". Ζωή υπάρχει και μάλιστα πάρα πολύ. Τα κυκλώματα μέσα σε λίγη ώρα γίνονται βραχυκυκλώματα, μαζεύονται πολλοί, παρεμβολές, ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο. Γεμίζει η μπάντα των μεσαίων από τους 1611 ΚΗΖ μέχρι τους 1750. Δεν υπάρχει κενός χώρος να κάνεις δοκιμές ή συνομιλία με κάποιον. Η νέα γενιά ραδιοπειρα(ματισ)τών δουλεύουν πλλ και οδηγούν λίνεαρ. Τα λίνεαρ ως επί το πλείστον είναι με φάρους. Ο πιο χαμηλός σταθμός σε ισχύ είναι στα 3-4 κιλοβάττ και οι ισχυροί φτάνουν μέχρι τα 35 κιλοβαττ. Κάτι λίγοι "ραδιοβρυκόλλακες" που ξαναζωντανέψαμε ύστερα από πολλά χρόνια απουσίας από τα μεσαία, βγαίνουμε με παλιάς κοπής μηχανήματα. Ταλάντωση Χάρλεϋ, μπάφερ, έξοδο και ανοδική διαμόρφωση. Ξεκίνησα με ανακατασκευασμένα παλιά "λείψανα" πομπών. Βγήκα στην αρχή με μια 6ν6 - ελ519 στα 600, ύστερα με 6λ6 - 2Χ6146 στα 700 και μετά με ελ90-ελ36-813 στα 1500ν και μετά αναβάθμιση στα 2200. Τώρα βγαίνω με 6ag7-el504-GU81 στα 3κν/550μιλλΑ, ισχύς κοντά στο κιλοβαττ, διαμόρφωση ανοδική με 35άρη ντουμπλεξ και τελικό audio 2Χ811. Ακούγομαι καλά σ' όλη την Ελλάδα. Ίσως να είμαι και ο πιο χαμηλός σε ισχύ ραδιοπειρα(μα)τικός σταθμός στα μεσαία. Από τις συνομιλίες που έχω κάνει δεν έχω ακούσει άλλον με μικρότερο μηχάνημα. Οι άλλοι "μικροί" είναι με 2Χ4-1000, με 4ΧΓΥ81 και μετά πάμε στους φάρους.



Κάπου εκεί, λίγο παραπάνω, άκουσα πριν χρόνια αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα. Για κεραίες NVIS, για διαμορφώσεις PWM, για υβριδικά μηχανήματα και άλλα τέτοια.


Η-Β, τα τελευταία συνημμένα σου δεν ανέβηκαν!

----------

p.gabr (28-08-15)

----------


## itta-vitta

Κι αυτό το "ψόφιο", είναι μια ελ90 - ελ36 - 813 στα 1500ν αρχικά, μετά στα 2200ν / 180 μιλλΑ. Λοιπόν αυτό το "ψόφιο" ακούστηκε από Ξάνθη - Κύπρο Παραθέτω πόστ του φίλου Στυλιανού. Εκπομπή με κεραία της πλάκας, μονόπολο (Χερτζ) λ/4, 5μ ύψος από το έδαφος, σύρμα 1 χιλ πολύκλωνο ηλεκτρολογικό. Είχαμε βάλει και παθητικό ράντιαλ, (παράλληλο σύρμα με την κεραία, 5% πιο μακρύ και 30-40 εκ πάνω από το έδαφος) οπότε ηλεκτρικά είχαμε αύξηση του 'υψους της κεραίας.
813-1.jpg813-3.jpgControl.jpg για όσους δεν βλέπουν καλά το ποστ, η λήψη στην Κύπρο (Πάφο) έγινε με δέκτη Κόλινς, 41 μονάδες (στις 100) ώρα 18,09 και 47 μονάδες στις 18,16 και σε ώρες που δεν έχει "ανοίξει" ακόμη καλά η διάδοση. Μετά από μερικές μέρες είχαμε κοντρόλ σήματος 51 μονάδες, λίγο πιο αργά σε ώρα.

----------

p.gabr (28-08-15), 

PARKER (28-08-15)

----------


## itta-vitta

Τα "σκουπίδια" σε πλήρη ανάπτυξη. Η 813 που δούλευε αρχικά με τα 1500ν και προστέθηκε το τροφοδοτικό του Σάκη του Ξενύχτη με τα 2200ν. Έγιναν και κάτι "μπαλώματα" στο τροφοδοτικό και στο μηχάνημα, μπήκε ένας ελαίου και ένας μεγαλύτερος μεταβλητός ΥΤ εξόδου.
Control.jpgIMG_2878.jpgIMG_2879.jpgIMG_2880.jpg
Κάν'τε κλικ στις εικόνες για μεγέθυνση
Φίλε Παναγιώτη Γβρ. πιστεύω να ικανοποιήθηκες ως λάτρης της παλαιάς τεχνολογίας. Εννοείται ότι τα ανέβασα και για όσους αρέσει η παλιά ραδιοπειρα(μα)τική τεχνολογία.

----------

p.gabr (28-08-15), 

PARKER (28-08-15)

----------


## itta-vitta

Τα συνημμένα δεν ανέβηκαν γιατί είναι μεγάλα αρχεία jpeg. Ανεβάζω ένα - ένα

----------

p.gabr (28-08-15)

----------


## itta-vitta

....................................IMG_3201.jpg

----------

p.gabr (28-08-15), 

PARKER (28-08-15)

----------


## itta-vitta

......................................IMG_3202.jpg

----------

p.gabr (28-08-15), 

PARKER (28-08-15)

----------


## itta-vitta

............................IMG_3203.jpg

----------

p.gabr (28-08-15), 

PARKER (28-08-15)

----------


## itta-vitta

Αυτή είναι η βαθμίδα εξόδου ΓΥ81 στα 3000ν / 550 μιλλΑ. Στην αρχή δούλευε χαμηλά, 2200ν / 300 μιιλΑ. Ο κλασικός μεταβλητός εξόδου ΥΤ, αντικαταστάθηκε με κενού, γιατί σπινθήριζε στη διαμόρφωση.

----------


## itta-vitta

Ο τελικός audio 300w που δουλεύουμε, εμφανησιακά δεν απέχει πολύ από αυτόν του "δάσκαλου" του Ποπ-22w. Είναι περίπου αντιγραφή του Ποπ. Θα ανεβάσω φώτο προσεχώς.
2X811.jpg

----------

p.gabr (28-08-15)

----------


## μαρμαρασ

παρα πολοι υπαρχουν νοσταλγοι στα  am

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστώ για το οφθαλμολουλτρο 
  Ωραία τακτοποιημένο το έχεις ... μπράβο σου!!!





> Όσο για φωτογραφίες ο φίλος και συνεργάτης μου Σάκης Ξενύχτης, έχει ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες στο facebook. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν ακόμη, δεν έχω λογαριασμό στο facebook. Τις έχω κάπου σ' ένα φορητό σκληρό δίσκο. Έχω κάτι σκόρπιες στο λάπτοπ, θα τις ανεβάσω.



Ναι τις έχω δει αλλα βρε φίλε εισαι ανεπίτρεπτα αντικοινωνικός. Κανε ενα φατσοβιβλιο και εσύ ..
Δεν ειναι για προσωπική αυτοεπιδειξη, αλλα μπορείς και παρακολουθεις πολλά πράγματα που σε ενδιαφέρουν, πολλές ομάδες ραδιοερασιτεχνών  , εξ αλλου δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να δείξεις προσωπικά στοιχεία

Κατι απο την παρέα σας

----------

PARKER (29-08-15)

----------


## itta-vitta

Ναι, του παλιού φίλου του Άκη του Αμερικάνου, μετέπειτα Κυβερνήτη. Παλιός κι αυτός, δραστηριοποιούνταν στα ΑΜ από το τέλος της 10ετίας '70 και μετά. "Ραδιοβρυκόλακας" κι αυτός, ξαναζωντάνεψε μετά από είκοσι τόσα  χρόνια απουσίας. Μάλιστα ζωτάνεψε πάρα πολύ. Εκπέμπει με 25 κιλοβαττ, με κεραία κεκλιμένο δίπολο (^), ο κεντρικός ιστός της κεραίας του έχει ύψος 23μ, όσο μια 6όροφη πολυκατοικία. Τα λέμε τακτικά από τα ΑΜ. Έχει ακουστεί μέχρι Ιαπωνία. Έχει κάνει σχετική ανάρτηση στο youtube. 
Ίσως κάποια στιγμή κάτι να εκδώσω μαζί με άλλους φίλους παλιούς ραδιοπειρα(ματισ)τές. Κάποιοι έχουν ρίξει την ιδέα.

----------


## fuzz

αλλο ενα video απο χθες βραδυ

οποιος θελει να ακουσει ραδιοφωνο και να μαθει μεσα απο τον υπολογιστη μου πως λειτουργει το στικακι
μπορει να κατεβασει το προγραμμα sdr radio και να συνδεθει σε εμενα , θα με βρει σαν sv6jua , μπορει να τσεκαρει αν ο server ειναι online σε αυτη τη λισταεχω παντα δυο στικακια , ενα HF κ ενα V/U

----------


## itta-vitta

Νομίζω ότι πρώτα πρέπει να το αγοράσει κάποιος και ύστερα να ασχοληθεί με τα υπόλοιπα. Θα ψάξω να  βρω τρόπο να το αγοράσω.

----------


## itta-vitta

Δεν είδα να υπάρχει στην Ελληνική αγορά. Πώς και δεν το μυρίστηκαν οι κλέφτες Έλληνες έμποροι ηλεκτρονικών. Σίγουρα θα το πουλούσαν κανένα 40άρι μπορεί και περισσότερο.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> οποιος θελει να ακουσει ραδιοφωνο και να μαθει μεσα απο τον υπολογιστη μου πως λειτουργει το στικακι
> μπορει να κατεβασει το προγραμμα sdr radio και να συνδεθει σε εμενα , θα με βρει σαν sv6jua , μπορει να τσεκαρει αν ο server ειναι online σε αυτη τη λισταεχω παντα δυο στικακια , ενα HF κ ενα V/U



* offtopic με το υπόλοιπο θέμα.
Μη γνωρίζοντας αν κάνει η κεραία που έχεις δεν κοιτάς χαμηλά εδώ για DX ραδιόφωνα εξωτερικού σαν τα δύο βίντεο που παραθέτω. έτσι απο περιέργεια ρωτώ αφου την θεωρώ και είναι καθαρή μπάντα ακόμη, και φαίνεται πότε η διάδοση ανεξαρτήτως του sporadic E  είναι καλή :

1) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXbluvDK_HY
2) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpcM7XYmivo

edit:
3) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OydW_VKQgPA

υγ _οι φιλοι μας οι ρωσοι να ειναι καμια 100Kw ο μικροτερος_

----------


## atatas

Συγνώμη επειδή δεν κατάλαβα καλά, μπορούμε να πάρουμε κάποια πράγματα από την αρχή;
Δηλ μ' αυτό εδώ  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-0-Digi...sAAOSw0HVWFH0v

μπορούμε να ακούσουμε από 1ΜΗΖ - 30ΜΗΖ ;

----------


## kioan

> μπορούμε να ακούσουμε από 1ΜΗΖ - 30ΜΗΖ ;



Όχι, δεν συντονίζει τόσο χαμηλά.

Σχετικά με RTL-SDR έχει γίνει πολύ συζήτηση στην ενότητα:
Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά > scanner με USB TV STICK

----------

